# [IC] Evilhalfling's Dark Sun



## Evilhalfling (Nov 13, 2019)

*Prologue*
The walls and floor sway and creak as the rolling fortress travels east in a cloud of dust.  The lower hold area where you sit has 4 dozen slaves and half as many guards.  The upper floors contain the caravan merchants, a few driver and additional supplies and goods.  A pair of 16-ton Mellikots pull the great wagon, one of three in the caravan.  Warriors on scaley 2-legged Cardocs surround the caravan.  You were all told that the *Merchant House Klethira * was buying gladiators for a new school in Draj.  All the slaves in the hold seem fit, mostly gladiators, although there are a few older slaves as well.

The small trading house just outside the city of Urik sent out another caravan the afternoon before you left with 1 of 4 of its Mellikot wagons, and many of the cheaper slaves.  The first caravan did not seem to have as many guards as usual.  The night after the first caravan left, your caravan was loaded, the entire fortress of the trading house was emptied out into this caravan, you helped load even beds and chests of papers into the massive wagons.  Then this caravan left at night with only the larger full moon providing light.   You also saw the Matriarch’s Inix, an oversized 20’ long lizard saddled with a fortified but posh battle platform...  At meal times you have been given water, and more food than you expected.  This isn’t just an ordinary journey this is the entire trading house abandoning its compound and fleeing.

The guards in the hold seem nervous several the peering out cracks in the back door.  The 20 guards are standing or sitting around the loading door out the back of the wagon.  There are probably a few gazing in your direction most of the time, But none of them are showing any interest in whispered conversations.

Your hands are all tied with hemp and connected to one braided strand of nearly unbreakable giant hair rope. You have enough slack to stand or sit.

An older house slave named Sysra says _ “We should tell stories to pass the time.  What is your favorite memory?” _ As the slave next to him begins to tell of a great meal she once had, Sysra adds in a whisper:

_“This road leads on to Raam.  What have you heard of the cities, what lies on the way, or what we flee from?” _

OOC: Feel free to use player knowledge, outside resources or just make up stuff.  Really entertaining things may turn out to be true/important.  You can also take part in the covering conversation – other slaves are involved in one or both discussions.   Don’t worry about order just post when you can.
Just in Case - (not the palyer)




__





						CoyoteCode Dice Roller v. 2.0
					





					www.coyotecode.net
				



Rogue Gallery


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 13, 2019)

"Raam?" The name perked Plool's ears.  "That's home of the Yellow Monastery, where Cerk learned how to fight."

"Or so he said." Plool corrects himself, and looks off into the distance. "Maybe someone knows where he is now..."

"Anyway." Plool composes himself as he remembers his situation. "Don't know how much is true, but others have agreed it's one of the worst cities. Warlords carve up it's streets like they carve each other's faces, and their 'Queen' would rather indulge her base instincts than run the place. Heh, the Natural Arena just might be the safest place in the entire city for us. At least the other gladiators will wait their turn to try and kill you. Whatever the House is running from must be bad, if we are going into that mess."

After a moment he adds "I hope the locals still make that sweet honey ale, I could use a drink."


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 14, 2019)

Graarrk, a dwarf who like you is just starting his career as a gladiator looks at his feet and whispers

“um south of the road is the Dragon’s Bowl. It... um has like really high cliffs all around, They uh, say there is fresh water down there,  but the druids punish anyone who um.. tries to build stuff. My Dad said ..uh he knew a gladiator who got a tail from there… it was like a creature that um... was living on him, but that he could swing around and hit stuff with it.  When he died it tried to crawl away, but got stepped on."

Another Gladiator starts loudly boasting about his first kill in the arena.  Apparently he jumped all the way over his opponent, snatched up a fallen sword and killed the guy from behind.


----------



## Arnwolf666 (Nov 14, 2019)

Dark sun halflings aren’t evil. They are just hungry


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 14, 2019)

Blaze remains quiet, shaking his head softly. The charcoal-colored genasi sits lazily on the ground, listening to the stories and boasts of those he considers too weak to face their current situation.

The warrior has been a slave for as long as he can remember, and moving around is something that he has grown used to over the years. True, the last time was actually some time ago, and Blaze has been with the same owner for over a year until a few days ago, but as a genasi gladiator he knows he is in high demand.

Too bad the transfer means moving away, so the plain looking noblewoman who occassionally bought time with him, will no longer visit. Blaze quite liked her visits.

Looking to distract himself, he opens a fist and watches a small flame erupt from his palm. Waving his other hand through it, Blaze plays with the fire for a few moments before abruptly closing his hand and snuffing out the flame.

He sighs, and seems about to speak before changing his mind. Instead, he listens to the stories.


----------



## tglassy (Nov 14, 2019)

Cal sat, holding his pack to his chest.  His spell book was in there.  True, no-one could read it.  Even if they could read, they'd just see badly misspelled, and badly written, poetry.  He was good with the animals, so his master always let him have his one strange indulgence.  From the way he'd grown up, it wasn't surprising he could read and write somewhat.  

But he wasn't a prospective Bard.  He was a young Wizard, and those badly written poems were actually Cyphers on how to cast his spells.  He was paranoid that anyone would find them.  He'd recently learned how to do an illusion so a paper appeared to say one thing, when he could read something different, but it didn't last long.  Only ten days or so.  After that, all the ink would fade.  Cal's keen mind allowed him to remember everything in his book for a month or so, but it would get expensive, trying to recopy all the spells in his book every ten days.  Maybe one day...

He mostly ignored the others.  He didn't want them paying much attention to him.  The less they noticed him, the less likely they would notice his spellbook.  Even if his masters let him have it, if any of the commoners found it, though wouldn't know it was badly spelled poetry.  They'd think it was a spell book.  And so he had to stay hidden.


----------



## Salthorae (Nov 14, 2019)

Dukkoti strained against his bonds but stilled when a breeze crossed his face. The wind seemed to calm him and he was able to pause and look around at the fellow slaves. The elf had proved himself restless in the short time he'd been a captured slave. He hadn't had any fights yet and he didn't look like much of a fighter really. He'd proved capable with a spear, and better with lighter arms, but he showed little interest in any of the forced training done and followed the motions when forced.

His head snapped quickly in Blaze's direction when the flicker of flame started in the hands of someone on the far side of the carriage. He whispered a few words that came only to Blaze's ear. "Use your fire to free your hands. Come over to me and free me. Once we're in open sand I can keep us alive. We can escape."

Dukkoti's eyes are locked on Blaze waiting for the other man's reactions.

OOC: used the message cantrip, only Blaze can hear my words.


----------



## tglassy (Nov 14, 2019)

...


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 14, 2019)

The 'kreen gladiator twitched his antennae, listening, but he stayed quiet. He was a very capable gladiator, but he was humble and tended to down-play the spectacle rather than rise to it. He had been beaten many times for this failure. There was nothing he wanted more than to be free, but he was not quick to join others in an escape attempt, unless he thought it was likely to succeed. For now, he waited, keenly keeping track of every guard, slave, and civilian in his mind's eye.


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 14, 2019)

A whisper reaches Blaze, through the boastful stories around him. 

_Use your fire to free your hands. Come over to me and free me. Once we’re in open sand I can keep us alive. We can escape,_ the whispers says. 

The genasi abruptly looks around, searching for the source of the whisper, looking at faces new and slightly familiar, until —

There. The elf. 

Blaze smiles coldly, then shakes his head slowly. Attempts to escape fail every time; the guards are simply too many and the other slaves too make. 

He does stand up, yawns somewhat theatrically, and moves across the hold seemingly at random, meandering between the strands of rope until he finds a spot as close to elf as possible to sit. 

Without taking his eyes off whoever is telling their story, Blaze mutters under his breath, *”So many eyes. So many chains.”*


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 15, 2019)

After a few moments of tension and anticipation, heads are shaken all around and eventually, everyone relaxes again.  The guards still do not seem to have noticed.  The conversations resume:

A human slave you don’t have a name for says in a scratchy voice” I know this road crosses a poisoned river. The Dragon did something to the river spirit and this river has been sick ever since.   I heard there’s a ruined city upstream that used to depend on it." 

Another whisper –hard to tell who it was from – “rumor says _there is a gang called the Cerulians – ex-slaves living in Raam”_

Many of the other slaves keep their own council and the conversations begin to die away leaving some of you pondering where you would go if you did escape.


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 15, 2019)

Plool recalls how Graarrk mistook him for a child when they first met. A faux pas likely attributed to the dwarf having his head bashed once too many times. The mistake was violently sorted out by adding another bash to that list before the guards broke them apart. Still, among the newer slaves, Graarrk is the one who most often lends an ear to Plool, probably because the others are still worried that Plool will bite theirs off.

"Sounds like a nice place. Druids aren't so bad, I've met one or two of them. As long as you don't go around trying to defile the lands with tool or magic they can be reasonable enough." Plool smirks at Graarrk. "And my own tail would be a nice trophy to show off back home"


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 17, 2019)

*Chapter 1*
As the hot afternoon begins, your wagon lurches to a halt –

“On your feet Maggots! Time for a little exercise!”  the guard captain, a heavyset, scarred Mul threads the giant hair rope out of the wall and pushed at by guards, you are brought out of the Wagon to walk along on the road.  There are a lot of Crodlu riders and other guards surrounding the three great rolling wagons.  You notice a troop of walking guards headed into the wagon.  Looks like they get to rest while you walk.  The Wagon just ahead of you is only a single massive flatbed, with hides stretching across it, pulled by a single Mellikot.

The caravan ahead of you keeps going and the slave master cracks his whip until you catch up.  You are separated into two lines of over twenty slaves each, still bound to the giant hair rope, Held by a guard.  All of you are near the front on the same rope line.  A half dozen Crodlu riders keep pace with the lines of slaves, and you can see archers watching you from the upper levels of the Wagon you just left.

There is a lot of shouting, but the whips are mainly used for show rather than beating.

You march for several hours in the sun, some of you watch carefully for a chance to escape but the odds seem poor.  As the sun drops toward the horizon, you can see a cloud of dust approaching on the road behind the caravan.  Looking ahead you can see an almost dry river bed, winding off to the north. The river has no vegetation along its banks.

Then there is _*FIRE*._

The front of the caravan his hit by a massive fiery explosion.  You here yells and the screams of animals. Lean figures with black cloaks and bows or spears seem to rise up out of the nearby sands.

The Mul Guard captain eyes the approaching raiders and turns his attention quickly back to you slaves.

“The people attacking this house want no one to survive!  Any of you maggots who fight to defend us and triumphs will be promoted to guards!   Weapons are waiting for you at the Wagon!”

The guard captain unties the giant hair rope from his mount and casts it to the ground.  He turns and rides toward the Wagon, yelling orders at the guards. You can slide your hemp ropes off the end, but are still bound.

OOC: the cloaked figures approaching are barely within arrow range.  Go ahead and post 2 rounds of actions. An initiative roll, and any skill/attack rolls you make    Post your actions whenever it's handy for you, they will happen in initiative order.


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 18, 2019)

Blaze enjoys the walk in the sun; not so much the walking but the familiar warmth of the burning sun on his skin. There is a simple joy in doing nothing but placing one foot in front of the other while his inner fire is fueled by the sun in the sky.

But then the caravan is attacked, and Blaze hesitates for just a moment. He stands, like most of the other slaves, unsure what to do, until the guard captain calls out for a helping hand.

*"Thought you'd never ask,"* he grins, then looks at the elf who talked of escape before. The fire in his eyes speaks of opportunity, and with a motion of his head the genasi invites him to come along.

Blaze slides his bindings off of the giant hair rope and makes for the Wagon to fetch a weapon -- preferably something solid to smash skulls in with, and perhaps a shield to avoid being hit by arrows or thrown spears. Then he allows the flames of his elemental heritage to erupt from his skin, creating bright hairlike flames on his head and smaller one across his body.

Being covered thus, Blaze focuses some of the fire into one hand and burns away his bindings, hoping that with all the fighting and fire the guards won't notice for a while.









*OOC:*


Round 1: I imagine moving to the Wagon and grabbing stuff is enough for this round; if I can do more, please let me know. Is it possible to get a warhammer of sorts, and a shield?

Round 2: _Produce Flame_ cantrip (racial), then attack my bindings. I hope that's possible, because the spell description only mentions a ranged attack, doing 1d8 fire damage. I suppose that's sufficient to burn away the bindings?

After that, Blaze is ready to release Dukkoti and anyone else in the same manner.

Edit: Forgot my initiative roll. initiative Blaze: 1D20+2 = [2]+2 = 4


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 18, 2019)

Plool couldn't help but bare his teeth. The gesture part smile, and part primal intent to attack. An opportunity for freedom had landed in his lap, and all he had to do is take his frustrations out on these raiders who had so graciously presented themselves. A quick glance at the distance. He could easily close the gap with a full tilt charge right now, but that would leave him horribly exposed and a priority target for the raider's next volley. Better to grab a weapon and circle around for the flank. Just like hunting back home.


“Out of my way, I ain't going to die standing around here!” Plool barks as he wrests himself free of the giant hair rope. Over his shoulder, he shouts “Graarrk, come get a weapon!”  Twisting, pushing, and even ducking between legs, past any other slave who might still be standing around with doubt, as he runs into the wagon. 


Inside he presents his hemp bindings and pleads with a guard “I'll cut down those raiders, if you cut me free!” One chop later and Plool picks up a spear.  Jumping out of the wagon, he quickly decides to circle left. Using the chaos of the battle, the bodies and debris of the unlucky, and his short stature to help mask his movements towards the raiders.










*OOC:*



Initiative: 1d20+3=11

Round 1: Going to the wagon like many others no doubt. Plool is able to cover a bit more ground than most, which might be just enough get ahead. Hopefully Graarrk doesn't need too much to be spurred into battle.

Round 2: Ideally, the Guard Captain filled the Wagon Guards in on the situation, and they are willing to cooperate.  If not, I will rework it.

Stealth Check: 1d20+5=14


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 18, 2019)

Varsk had spent most of the trip keeping to himself.  As one of the house slaves he was afforded more freedoms than most and he had heard of resentments that could flare during these trips.  Not wanting to be assaulted he kept his head down and just listened.  He continued to do this until the explosion rocked the front wagon.

Once freed from the giant hair rope Varsk runs for the wagon with the weapons.  Jumping up on the wagon Varsk grabs a dagger and attempts to slice the hemp rope that bounds his hands.  Varsk curses as he fumbles and drops the dagger.  Varsk curses and fumbles for the blade and attempts to free his hands again.  This time he does not drop the weapon but is still unable to slice through the ropes.

The half-elf curses at his luck and grabs several more daggers and a pair of singing sticks.  He looks down at his slave robes understanding that he was not wearing armor and standing in the open.  Varsk drops into the shadows and moves into cover continueing to saw at the ropes to free his hands.









*OOC:*


Initiative: 1d20+3 *13*

Round 1: Running to the wagon with the weapons.  Grabbing a dagger adn attempting to cut the bonds.
Cutting the bonds (Dex Check): 1d20+3 *6*

Round 2: Attempt 2 to free himself.  Cutting the bonds part 2 (Dex Check): 1d20+3 *9*.  Using Cunning action to hide Stealth check to hide: 1d20+7 *27*.


----------



## Salthorae (Nov 18, 2019)

As soon as the chaos erupted, and even before the guard captain said his piece, Dukkoti's eyes found the flame genasi, so he was ready with a nod when the man motioned him along. "Don't trust his words that we'll become guards. We should be ready to melt into the sands regardless of the outcome here."

He grabbed the first sword he could as they reached the wagon. As the genasi burned away Dukkoti's ropes and the bindings fell to the ground, he uttered a phrase that sounded light and lilting, but not like any common language found in the cities, "ᚠᛋᚱᛤᚹᛟ ᚩᚻ ᚻᚦᚱᚫᛋ" 

Then he grabbed at whatever ranged weapon he could get his hands on and turned to fire on the approaching enemies.









*OOC:*



Initiative: 22 

*Round 1 *- Running to the wagon with the others, grabbing a short or longsword
*Round 2 *- casting _shield of faith _as a bonus action, for +2 to AC so I'm up to 15 right now. Grab a ranged weapon of whatever they have and turn to fire on the enemy


----------



## tglassy (Nov 18, 2019)

Cal moved quickly, hiding himself by the wagon long enough to cast a quick spell to harden his clothing. 

Then he grabbed a crossbow. He didn’t dare use more magic at the time. 

(Turn 1: Cast Mage Armor. 
Turn 2: Get Crossbow, or daggers if there is none.)


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 18, 2019)

Chtckh'Chtckh rushed toward the wagon, showing why as a gladiator he was billed "the Speed Demon". He rummaged through the equipment for a bow, arrows, a net, and/or swords, if he could find them. When Blaze arrived, he gratefully accepted help with his bindings by waving his antennae and letting out a friendly scent while clattering his mandibles.  Then, he was off, zipping across the dusty ground to find a spot from which to best to lay down some arrow-fire.









*OOC:*


He'll use his Expeditious Retreat Psionic power right away, which makes him dash (and casts) as bonus action. He'll dash as much as he needs to to get to a place either overlooking things, or that has cover, or both, that's within range of the targets. Depending on how long getting the bindings off takes, and whether or not he took some, or all, of those weapons - feel free to decide what's best, If he has time, he'll fire off a quick shot: Bow: 1D20+7 = [5]+7 = 12 for 1D8+3 = [8]+3 = 11


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 19, 2019)

Round 3:
The Wagon of weapons proves somewhat disappointing.   They were apparently carrying a big pile of cheap weapons – while there are no bows, there are slings.  Clubs, and spears, there are a few obsidian daggers but they go fast as a lot of the slaves scrabble for them.

One of the guards unloading the weapons cut the bonds both Plool and Varsk.
Varsk finds only a single obsidian dagger, but the singing sticks were no one else’s first choice.    He grabs up one but catches sight of a second, (or he could load up further on knives)  Varsk doesn’t have time to move anywhere else after all his searching for weapons, but takes cover behind the lip of the wagon, from his perch on top of it.

Chtckh’Chtckh and Dukkoti both find bone swords.  Other slaves stop a moment to cut away bindings, Blaze and Chtckh are late to the Wagon, but Chtckht finds a good position behind a boulder (near the rear of Caravan) but doesn’t have time to take a shot.  Plool is racing towards the same boulder, but can’t reach it.  Instead he throws himself down behind scrubby cactus.  Its temporary protection, but another move will bring him to the Thri-Kreen’s boulder.

While the Caravan organizes its defenses, as second fireball plows into the first Wagon, then a third fireball strikes off to the Southside of the caravan.  This brings with it the death cry of the Matriarch’s huge Inix Lizard.

The elven raiders seem don’t seem that numerous but before the resting guards can get out of the Wagon, the door and entry part of the wagon are incased in sticky webs.  The Croudlu Calvary are forming up a loose formation well behind the last Melilot wagon. (perception check to spot the wizard or sorc responsible for webs: DC 10)

The Archers among the raiders concentrate fire on the exposed guards, and those slaves that have not sought cover.  Blaze and Dukkoti are by chance sheltered by the weapons wagon.
About 30 slaves run immediately to grab weapons, cutting each other’s bonds.  Then the arrows begin to fall 10 of the slaves are killed in the initial volley, along with 3 guards.   Half the elves rush in amongst the caravan, two of them team up on the helpful guard at the weapons wagon, cutting him at hamstring, chest and finally throat.   They are very close to Blaze, Varsk, Cal and possibly Dukkoti.
Another raider is close to Plool, but hasn’t seen him yet.

*NPCs *
The slaves are mostly fighting one and one with the raiders, while the guards are double-teamed.
Graarrk has grabbed up a bone axe, and is trying to hold off a raider. He is already wounded.
Old Sysra was trying to hide but around him arrows seem to rebound without touching him he has a look of panic on his face as with a set of magical gestures his own bonds are dissolved by acid.
The Mul Captain has a Cahulak – a weapon that looks like a pair of obsidian grappling hooks connected by a 15’ rope.  He leaps off his wounded mount and snags a raider with one end, yanks him close and smashes the other end through his skull.  Three raiders circle him warily as an elf wielding an iron sword arrives.
The archers on the wagon return fire at the elves, they are well protected but outnumbered.
6 caravan guards, 20 armed slaves and the PCs are in the immediate area.  It is hard to see what's going on around the leading wagon, it's at least 80' away and blocking a lot of the view.



			
				OOC said:
			
		

> produce flame can still be held in the hand for light or melee effects and it easily burns away the ropes.
> Due to his initiative, Dukkoti effectively gets 2 turns this time, one before the raiders charged into the caravan and one after.
> 
> initiative:  this is the order actions will be resolved in, but don't wait to post.  I rolled for those who forgot.
> ...



How do you do that off-color block for OOC ?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 19, 2019)

double post removed:

Fallen guards have obsidian short swords, leather armor, and wooden shields.  Most carry a water flask, *or *a secondary weapon (like a net)

Side Note: Spellcasters can defile for extra power to each spell, or to regain spells.  Most choose not to with every spell.  But if you defile even once you detect as evil.

This is the Wagon you were riding in, a similar one is the lead wagon, the middle wagon (weapons wagon)  is smaller, with no building on top of the bed and is pulled by one Mekillot


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 19, 2019)

*OOC:*


It's [ ooc ] without the spaces closed by [ /ooc] without the spaces. You can use [ GM ] [ /GM] too for a nice GM-block.







Chtckh slung his sling at a raider and ran seventy feet toward the lead wagon to see what was going on up there. He hoped to keep moving to avoid being attacked. On the way, he spotted the spellcaster. He had never seen a spellcaster before, and had expected them to be far more monstrous. He saw a fallen guard and salvaged an obsidian sword and a net.









*OOC:*


Probably should use the attack I rolled before, which almost definitely missed.
Perception: 1D20+3 = [9]+3 = 12


----------



## Salthorae (Nov 19, 2019)

*OOC:*


 Can Dukkoti tell what tribe of elves these are?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 20, 2019)

Salthorae said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Can Dukkoti tell what tribe of elves these are?




no.  which is odd.


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 20, 2019)

“There is always a straggler in a herd.” Plool muses under his breath. Spear gripped in both hands, he pounces on the opportunity, and the unaware raider.  "WHOOP!" A short charge lands the spear in solidly the raider's side, allowing Plool to keep the momentum and deliver a flying knee to the stomach.









*OOC:*


Two-handed spear(Advantage for being Hidden) 1d20+5= 20. 1d8+3= 8
Martial Arts Bonus Action: 1d20+5 = 21. 1d4+3 = 5

Assuming this fells the raider, Plool grabs whatever weapon he can from the body, preferably something with range, and then uses what's left of his movement to continue to the rock.

If the Raider isn't down yet, Plool will shuffle around the raider, placing them between him and the archers in order to use their larger body as a sort of shield against a possible volley


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 20, 2019)

Varsk ignores the second singing stick in favor of several more daggers.  From his hiding spot Varsk watches the two raiders cut down the helpful wagon guard.  He hesitates briefly thinking to just stay hidden but thinks better of it and leaps towards one of the raiders the weapon sings through the air striking the elf.  Varsk presses the attack and slashes with the obsidian dagger in his off hand.

The half elf prepares for the counter attack and hopes the others attack as well.









*OOC:*


Strike at raider: 1d20+5 *7*
Stick attack adv.: 1d20+5 *18*
Off hand dagger strike: 1d20+5 *21*
Dagger attack adv.: 1d20+5 *17*
Damage for Singing stick w/ sneak attack and dagger.: 2d6+3 *8* 1d4 *3*


----------



## Salthorae (Nov 21, 2019)

Unable to recognize the elves of this tribe, any hesitation Dukkoti felt at defending the slavers against his own people is gone. 

He rushed up to one of the guards nearest who were double teamed and struck the attacker hard with the bone shortsword he'd grabbed. 









*OOC:*



Move: up to 35' to nearest guard/attacker combo
Shortsword Attack/Damage: 1d20+5 = 20, 1d6+3 = 9


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 22, 2019)

Blaze decides to stay close to Dukkoti, and he follows the elf. Attempting to flank the attacker, Blaze scores a hit on the marauder with his bone club, holding his spear ready in his other hand.

*"Just like the arena,"* the fire genasi cackles, the sound of burning logs resounding in his voice.









*OOC:*



Blaze attack: 1D20+4 = [13]+4 = 17
1D6+2 = [4]+2 = 6


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 22, 2019)

*That same round:*
Varsk manages an extra knife.
Cal is taking shelter behind the weapons wagon, grabbing a dagger and a sling. 



Spoiler: Arcane Knowledge



web has a range of 60' and is concentration-dependent


Dukkoiti also has a chance to grab a sling, and looking for ammo notices the giant hair rope, one of the slaves killed by archers had collected it.  He still has a moment to decided on attacking with the sling or collect the equipment.


----------



## Salthorae (Nov 22, 2019)

Evilhalfling said:


> He still has a moment to decided on attacking with the sling or collect the equipment.




Dukkoti looked at the rope and knew it meant life or death out there to have equipment in the wastes so he stowed the sling and grabbed the rope up so he didn't lose it in the heat of battle.


----------



## tglassy (Nov 22, 2019)

Cal looked around, trying to spot the spellcaster. 

Cal Perception Check: 1D20+1 = [16]+1 = 17


Cal called out his location to the others.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 22, 2019)

Round 4:


The raider attacked by Plool is badly wounded but not dead. He seems unwilling to fight for the death.  Instead he disengages and flees into the desert. His long graceful legs carry them just slightly further than a human could move.

Plool is left in the open as his cover flees, and is struck by 2 arrows.  Chtckh rushes along the full length of the Caravan, and a couple of archers take shots at him, but has a better view of the situation.   The Elf struck by Varsh turns on him hitting him with a short blade, and missing with a dagger

The raider attacked by both Dukkoti and Blaze was already slightly wounded by the guard and goes down.

Cal points out the Elven webcaster on the NW side of the caravan behind good cover.  The second elf of the tag-team comes after Cal. Cal dodges, and the elf’s obsidian blade strikes the wagon instead and shatters.  His off-hand is blocked by Cal’s magical defenses.

Then the Croudlu Calvary gets organized.  Their captain a man who shares the same authority and ability of the nearby Mul, has them dressed in a line, ready to charge when suddenly his mount goes down.  He jumps up and you can hear his angry yells over the battle.  Some kind of minor, but well timed psionics.

The Calvary is coming, but its not here, and the slaves are continuing to die. The slaves are holding their own in melee, but the archers are picking off people in the open.  You see a lot of slaves checking for escape routes.  An elven slave shouts “the Mul lied, elves dont want us dead, we should go!”

The Mul is too busy fighting 4-1 to respond. He and the elf with the iron sword are slightly wounded.

Graarrk goes down, and arrows continue to fall around the older Sysra.  He turns a blast of acid on the raider attacking him, but it just makes the elf mad.



Spoiler: Chtckh'Chtckh 



You are near the front wagon, you can see the guards huddled inside, taking cover from the repeated fireballs. The mellikots pulling it are dead.
120'  Across the mostly dry riverbed a party of elves stands in the middle of a great circle of defiler’s ash. The Matriarchs Inix is a smoking corpse, but the fortified platform seems charred but mostly intact, it is tipped over on top of its door.  The elves move forward cautiously and a Grey cloak wrapped figure in the middle casts and



the fourth fireball explodes on the front wagon. It finally catches.

        *GM:*   Raiders ; Slaves: 3#1d20+4 *23* *6* *9* 3#1d20+4 *7* *19* *5*
Archers at NPCs: 3#1d20+4 *5* *17* *24*
Ploolx2, Thrikreenx2: 4#1d20+4 *16* *17* *16* *14*
attacks varsh : 2D20+4 = [10, 4]+4 = 18
attacking cal at disadvantage, knife: 1D20+4 = [11]+4 = 15
1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20
Damage Taken:
Plool 10 damage
Chtckh'Chtckh    5 damage
Varsh 4 damage.


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 22, 2019)

*OOC:*


 How much clearance do these wagons have? Enough for Plool to walk under, or would he have to crawl?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 22, 2019)

Leatherhead said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> How much clearance do these wagons have? Enough for Plool to walk under, or would he have to crawl?




not enough for even a halfling toa walk under them, but you could manage a stooped dash with an athletics/acrobatics roll - otherwise it is difficult terrain.


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 22, 2019)

The deadly reality of the situation had finally hit Plool, twice.

Graarrk had gone down. His opponent was running for their life rather than standing to fight. There was an unending bombardment of explosions behind him. And two of the raiders were aiming their finishing blows right at him. This was no arena fight, no hunt. It was a massacre in the making.

Someone had shouted shouted from behind him, pointing him to an elf cowering in the northwest. “A mage?” Plool could dodge a few arrows on his way to escape, but who knows what this mage was capable of, maybe it was the one launching the explosions too? He needed a way to tie up that mage while he makes for safer ground.

Taking in a deep breath in to focus himself and ignore the pain in his side, the halfing begins a sprint that shouldn't be possible for his short stature. Rushing first to the other side of the wagon, he begins to whisper a song of dread, his innate powers carrying the words directly to the ears of the mage.

_R̸̛̛͉̚ụ̴̥̣͗ṅ̷̺̯̚,̵͍͝ ̴̧̮̭̎̂͒r̷̳̟͎̓u̸̺͊̾͝ñ̸̨͚͜,̷̣́̾̇ ̵̮̬͍̚ẗ̴̘́́͝ḩ̵̛͌͝ê̸̬̬͖̄ ̵̬͚̂̕͝h̴͚̍̽̐ư̴̩͔̎͠n̵̤͗́͒t̸̮̉ ̶̡̲̺͠ḥ̸̛ȁ̴̱̦s̶̝̬̑́ ̷̨̼͓̅c̷̼̹̲͑͝͝ỏ̷̙̠̗́m̴̪͌̂ȅ̶͇̃

̶͇͌R̷̛̻u̴̠͐́͐n̶̳̓̾̍,̴̏̎̇͜ ̴͖̖̖̓r̷͓̐̿͗ų̷̘͕́͗͠n̷̫̻̓,̸̡̪̝̔̓̀ ̸̢̪͗̍ǒ̷͙̖͙̐͝r̸̯̅̑ ̵̛̪̳̀ỳ̵̼o̸͙͕͆̉u̶̜̦̤͊̋̏ ̷̗̹͂w̸̢͛ï̸͉̈l̶̠̻͑̈̄l̸̮̠̈́̽ ̷̥̀̉̕b̷͖̹̋̋e̴͒̄̊͜ͅ ̸̨̬͝d̴̤̹͝o̴̥͕̒̊n̶̰̩̅͜͠e̶̻͐̾̇!̴̥͊̌͂_

Then, as soon as the words leave his lips, he doubles back and dives under the wagon, steeling himself to run after the next volley, and hopefully grab something useful the way.









*OOC:*


Bonus Action Step of the Wind, Dash.
Using_ Dissonant Whispers_ on the Mage. 3d6=11 damage DC 13 WIS save (for 1/2 damage and no running away)
Acrobatics Check =10


----------



## Salthorae (Nov 23, 2019)

*OOC:*


 How far is the nearest archer to Dukkoti?


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 25, 2019)

Upon hearing a slave call out that the attacking elves don't want their deaths, Blaze retorts instantly, *"But they don't care about our lives, either!"*

The genasi spots an archer approximately 60 feet away, and with a short run throws his spear at the raider. It lands harmlessly in the sand, however.









*OOC:*


Making a ranged attack (with disadvantage) with the spear:
Blaze spear thrown:
2D20.HIGH(1)+4 = [7, 15]+4 = 19 (I meant LOW so that's 11)
1D6+2 = [2]+2 = 4


----------



## tglassy (Nov 25, 2019)

Cal dodges, glad he took the time to set up some wards on his clothing.  He briefly contemplates using his magic on the elf, but instead slashes with his dagger.

Cal attacking with dagger: 1D20+5 = [15]+5 = 20


Cal Damage with Dagger: 1D4+3 = [3]+3 = 6


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Nov 27, 2019)

Varsk barely dodges the dagger strike.  Uses the momentum of the dodge to lash out with his singing stick, Varsk connects with a viscous slash to the side of his opponent.  Not waiting to see if the assailant drops Varsk moves for cover behind the wagon.









*OOC:*


Attack on engaged Elf Raider w/ Damage: 1d20+5 *17* 1d6+3 *7*

If this drops the elf I will move then Bonus action hide.  Bonus action Hide Stealth Roll: 1d20+7 *17*.

If the elf is still alive then I will bonus action disengage and move behind the wagon so I am out of line of site of the archers.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 28, 2019)

Chick slung his sling half-heartedly at an elf, not sure if he would rather kill his captors or save them. The stone went wide.









*OOC:*


Terrible roll:Attack: 1D20+7 = [1]+7 = 8
1D4+3 = [3]+3 = 6


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 28, 2019)

FitzTheRuke said:


> Chick slung his sling half-heartedly at an elf, not sure if he would rather kill his captors or save them. The stone went wide.




Are you attacking one of the archers on the flank or the group with the caster, approaching from the front?


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Nov 28, 2019)

Evilhalfling said:


> Are you attacking one of the archers on the flank or the group with the caster, approaching from the front?












*OOC:*


Does it matter? I rolled a 1! But probably an archer. I don't want to attract a defiler's ire.


----------



## Salthorae (Nov 29, 2019)

Dukkoti saw one of the archers down near him and ran for the body and the bow. He slid down next to the body using it as a shield. 









*OOC:*


 move 30', action: dash 30', slide prone in the sand next to the body of the fallen archer. 
Free object - grab the bow


----------



## Evilhalfling (Nov 29, 2019)

*The Battle Turns* -
The other slaves look nervously between Blaze and the elven slave, teetering on the edge of breaking.

An archer fires back at Blaze the first one takes him dead in the chest, it sinks pretty deep and that’s never a good sign.  The second arrow misses.
A fresh attacker stops to try and finish off the wounded Blaze, but misses badly.

The elvenspell slinger is rocked back by the fearful message playing in his head – and jumps up and runs away.  As he flees the darkness in his own soul opened by Plool the webs sealing the door vanish.

Varsk quickly smashes down his enemy and then vanishes amid the wheels of the low wagon.

The raider Cal is fighting takes the blow without flinching but looks around for his partner.  He snarls in anger and dives under the wagon after Varsk, but he does not hide as well. [dc 13 to find, varsk is hidden from him]
Dukkoti sizes the bow, and sees the dead elf is also carrying a waterskin, a smaller fancier bottle and a quiver full of arrows.
Chtckh'Chtckh is sheltering behind the NW corner of the burning wagon.  He was distracted by the Inix and its platform, and his miss-cast stone bounces off a rocky outcrop and thuds against the box.



Spoiler



It rocks back and forth and the matriarch, slides out a tiny gap under the box, looking like she has no bones at all. She looks around wildly for a new threat.  The elven defiler and his group had crossed the riverbed, and the defiler races his hands and creates another massive circle of dying plants, killing off several trees struggling for life on the banks.



The guards come pouring out of the burning first wagon, carrying armfuls of supplies, trade goods and papers.  A young well-dressed human man emerges as well and tries to order them back in.  “On the second floor, I dropped the Pendant of the Living Storm! someone needs to go get it!”

The elven archers lob a few more arrows at the slaves, then the ones on the north side of the caravan begin to withdraw towards the front, some firing at the approaching cavalry. The Crodlu riders sweep towards the front of the Caravan, riding in a group as many of the archers flee along the same path. The last of the original guards goes down.

Fresh guards begin to pour out of the rear wagon, circling around to the south to attack the elves in melee.
The Mul Captain and the Elves exchange devastating blows and are both badly wounded.

        *GM:*  
elf caster save : 1D20+1 = [1]+1 = 2
Concentration DC 12: 1D20+1 = [10]+1 = 11
blazex2: 2#1d20+4 *24* *12*
raider stealth : 1D20+5 = [8]+5 = 13
Blaze 10 damage.


----------



## Leatherhead (Nov 30, 2019)

The cavalry comes, and with it a much needed shot of resolve. Plool isn't going to just leave Graakk to die a slave, not if he can help it. Not like how he was left.

Plool rushes to the side of the fallen dwarf, tearing off his sleeve to make a tourniquet in an attempt to keep what's left of Graakk's lifeblood inside.

Unfortunately, there is nothing the halfling can do at this point. The wound is far beyond what meager understanding Plool can muster. Any chance that Graakk lives will have to depend on what resilience the dwarf can summon.









*OOC:*



Medicine: 1d20+3=6


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 2, 2019)

The fire on his head momentarily goes out as Blaze is hit in the chest with an arrow. With a loud boom as if a keg of oil suddenly explodes, the fire returns and washes out of the genasi, engulfing the elf who tried to hit Blaze with a sword and burning away the protruding arrow.

*"Come over here and fight like a man!"* he yells to the distant archer, while moving behind the melee assailant to have some cover from any new arrows.









*OOC:*


Wild Talent: Heat Wave, melee assailant and any others within 15 feet take 10 (2d8) fire damage and is pushed 10 feet away; DC11 Con save means half damage and no pushing.

Blaze Heat Wave fire damage: 2D8 = [8, 2] = 10
 



Spoiler



_Heat Wave_
A wave of flames sweeps out from you. Each creature in a 15-foot cube originating from you must make a constitution saving throw. On a failed save, a creature takes 2d8 fire damage and is pushed 10 feet away from you. On a successful save, the creature takes half as much damage and isn't pushed. In addition, unsecured objects that are completely within the area of effect are automatically pushed 10 feet away from you by the spell's effect, and the spell emits a thunderous boom audible out to 300 feet.



If I'm not mistaken, no allies are within that range (because Dukkoti ran to a fallen archer) so it hits only opponents.

HP 15/25


----------



## Salthorae (Dec 2, 2019)

Dukkoti stood to his knee, knocked an arrow, and let fly in one smooth set of motions. His arrow flew true and struck the defiler in his upper arm, then Dukkoti ducked down once again, taking cover from the other archers. 

He was the biggest threat to everyone... the archers were retreating.









*OOC:*



Move: stand up from prone (1/2 movement)
Action: attack defiler, hit AC 22
Damage: 6 piercing damage


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Dec 3, 2019)

Evilhalfling said:


> The raider Cal is fighting takes the blow without flinching but looks around for his partner. He snarls in anger and dives under the wagon after Varsk, but he does not hide as well. [dc 13 to find, varsk is hidden from him]












*OOC:*


Can I just use Varsk's Passive Perception of 13 and assume I see the raider?  If not let me know and I will roll.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 6, 2019)

VLAD the Destroyer said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Can I just use Varsk's Passive Perception of 13 and assume I see the raider?  If not let me know and I will roll.



Sorry I missed this... 

yes that's fine his hiding roll was rubish.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 6, 2019)

Chick stood indecisively for a moment, twitching his antennae. Then suddenly, he swung his sling and sent a stone straight and true for the defiler. He skittered up onto the burning wagon and grabbed the fallen pendant. Without stopping, he ran as fast and as far away as he could manage.









*OOC:*


Just trying to get out of the blast radius if another fireball comes down. I dunno if I can get all that done but remember that he can move 70 feet with his expeditious retreat.
Sling: 1D20+7 = [20]+7 = 27
1D4+3 = [1]+3 = 4
Crit: 1D4 = [3] = 3


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Dec 6, 2019)

Varsk watches as teh raider flees under the same wagon and attempts to hide.  The half-elf slips up behind the raider and slashes at him with his dagger.  He follows the attack up with a swing from his stick.









*OOC:*



Dagger Attack against raider w/ advantage: 2D20.HIGH(1)+5 = [3, 8]+5 = 13
Dagger Damage w/ sneak attack: 1D4+1D6+3 = [1]+[6]+3 = 10
Singing Stick Attack against raider w/ advantage: 2D20.HIGH(1)+5 = [6, 4]+5 = 11
Singing Stick Damage: 1D6 = [5] = 5


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 7, 2019)

*Round 5*
The Elf nimbly dodges most of the wave of flame from Blaze. But he sees the guards coming and bolts.   Blaze is close enough to catch one of the elves fighting the Mul Captain as well, and that elf does go down.
The captain meets Blaze's eyes and gives him a nod.

Dukkoti smashes an arrow into the elf mage, and this attracts a few of the archers on the war wagon. Another arrow pierces the lesser mage’s thigh and he goes down.

Under the wagon the elf takes a dagger to the chest, collapses.  He probably has some items tucked in his cloak, belt, and clothes.

The dying dwarf gasps out his last.  To Plool “In .. . Dragons Bowl, halflings in the cliffs … they know…”

Chtckh'Chtckh dashes in like the wind and has no trouble locating a piece of jewelry on the floor of the second level.  It is set with a large cloudy white stone.  Even without the stone the chain and setting would be worth many ceramic coins.  He bolts back out and heads south away from the main conflict, but is still close to the caravan.  A couple of the Archers follow him out of the burning wagon. 

Cal dodges an attack aimed at him by one of the elves, and judges the distance between himself and the fallen mage – it is at least 90’ to the north but no one else is headed that way yet.  (he has a move action left this round if he wants to make the run)

With the arrival of fresh guards from both wagons, the elves begin a fighting withdrawal to the north, cutting down a few more slaves as they go.  The Mul Captain and the Old slave Sysra survived.  The elven archers retreat to the front of the caravan bunching up, and several are wounded by the lizard riders.  

The Black-Cloaked defiler is struck by Chtckh’Chtckh’s arrow, but instead of turning to the thrikreen he takes aim at the exposed Matriarch.  She dives back behind the dead lizard as a massive fireball explodes around her, turning the sand to glass and the few scraggly plants to burning brands.   His six guards close in on the badly burnt old woman, as she draws herself to her feet to face them.  She appears to do nothing, but holds up a hand to stop anyone from the caravan from coming to her aid.

The way to the south towards the dragons bowl is looking pretty open.  The caravan guards have gained control of the field, but if the defiler and his bodyguard kill the matriarch, more fireballs could turn the battle back in a hurry.

The defiler is at long range from all PCs except Chtckh’Chtckh.

        *GM:*    Chtckh needs a con save, DC 11 or he will take 2d6 [7] damage from fire & smoke.  No damage on success.  I rolled a perception check [15,] to find pendant.
save vs heatwave: 1D20+2 = [18]+2 = 20
archers attacking defiler: 2D20+4 = [1, 17]+4 = 22
2D20+4 = [7, 1]+4 = 12
Matriarch Save 1d20+3 = [15]=18


----------



## tglassy (Dec 7, 2019)

(Cal will make the run.)


----------



## Salthorae (Dec 7, 2019)

Dukkoti nodded with satisfaction as the first mage dropped, then moved to a position where he could rain an arrow down on the other archer who was busy blasting the caravan to ash and glass. 









*OOC:*


Attack Mage: hit AC 16 1d20+5 = 16; 8 piercing damage 1d8+3 = 8


----------



## Leatherhead (Dec 7, 2019)

*OOC:*


 Are there any other raiders left near Plool?  Most of them seem to be dead or running away at this point, and spears don't exactly have the best range. If not, maybe a shortbow on a dead guard?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 7, 2019)

Leatherhead said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Are there any other raiders left near Plool?  Most of them seem to be dead or running away at this point, and spears don't exactly have the best range. If not, maybe a shortbow on a dead guard?



The guards on the ground don't have bows, their archers are all on the shooting gallery of the wagons. 
your right about the lack of elves staying to fight.  you could check for a dead elven archer with a shortbow or other loot.


----------



## Leatherhead (Dec 8, 2019)

“They know?”  Plool asked a question he knew wasn't going to be answered.”They know what?” 

It was a cold comfort to the halflling, that he did not leave the dwarf in his last moment of need. At least in presence he could prove himself better than Cerk, if not exactly in effectiveness. The memory of betrayal connected some dots for Plool, did Graakk mean they knew where Cerk was?  Druids do have mystical abilities. At the very least, they could offer refuge, and there wasn't really anything left for Plool here. Maybe it's time to finally make for freedom.

Plool darted among the fallen, looking for supplies. Water, shortbows, knives, whatever looked useful.  That defiler wasn't running, so he expected another explosion. Best to be in the south when it comes.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 8, 2019)

Chtckh'Chtckh got out of the fire unscathed. He tucked the pendant away and noticed archers following him. He decided that he still needed a bow if he was going to live, so he made an impossiblly sudden turn and ran back to the archer, using the swords he had been holding in his upper hands. He hacked away at the archer, determined to take the raiders bow.









*OOC:*


I don't know why coyote is suddenly being kind to me. That's three 20s in a row (with last round). Con Save: 1D20+5 = [20]+5 = 25
Sword: 1D20+5 = [20]+5 = 25 for 1D6+3 = [3]+3 = 6
Bonus Action Sword: 1D20+5 = [10]+5 = 15 for 1D6 = [4] = 4
Crit: 1D6 = [2] = 2


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 8, 2019)

*OOC:*


@FitzTheRuke  the archers that are following you are caravan guards from the burning wagon, you could reach an elven archer (in the south), but you would need your bonus action for a dash. [/ooc


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 9, 2019)

Blaze grins at the Mul captain, glad to know they're on the same side, at least for now. As a gladiator the genasi knows about temporary alliances and this one helps keep the slaves a bit more safe -- for now.

He does not yet know what will happen, or what he wants to happen, once the raiders are gone.

Blaze roars, a sound somewhere between a shout and a whoosh of a burning fire, and with red eyes the slave warrior turns his attention to the archer that ran away...









*OOC:*


Enter Rage (which is an Action), then move after the archer.



FitzTheRuke said:


> I don't know why coyote is suddenly being kind to me. That's three 20s in a row (with last round).



Ha, I guess that's why I got three natural 1's in rapid succession. Chance is a fickle mistress!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 9, 2019)

*Endings, exhaustion, and dust. *

Cal reaches the body of the fallen wizard.   You eye his pouches greedily – he is likely carrying spell components and if you are lucky a spellbook of some kind.

Chtckh Chtckh reaches an elven archer and tears into him.  Seeing his great speed the elf stays to fight dropping his bow and draws a rod made of 4 identical bones lashed together- striking the thri-kreen with great fineness._“We can finish this dance here, or you can turn back and we shadows will be gone” _

The archer Blaze is eyeing continues to run.
Plool finds water, 10 ceramic coins and an obsidian dagger amongst the dead.

The mage flicks a hand in annoyance and Dukkoti’s arrow falls out of the air.  One of the caravan archers turns to shoot the elven defiler as well, standing next to Dukkoti.  His arrow suffers a similar fate.

Of the six elite guards that went after the Matriarch four turn and charge back at the defiler, weapons raised to attack their clan member.  Two of the guards begin wrestling, One trying to prevent the other from joining his fellows. The defiler shouts orders at them, but they reply _"Sorry Ma'am we have to kill you"_.  *The heavily cloaked elf* *casts quickly and vanishes.*
One of the elite elven guard yells _”She may have gone to the camp! lets go get her”_ and they race off into the desert, weapons still drawn.

The Matriarch moves towards the archers fleeing in a group. And raises one hand to her temple.  There is a buzzing sound in your heads and half a dozen archers collapse.  whatever psionic power she is using clearly does not have the range of fireball.  In the next moment, the crodulu calvary smashes into the remaining archers.

The adrenaline fades, and you are again conscious of the sun beating down on you, your own exhaustion, and the growing buzzing of flies.

The rest of the battle becomes mopping up. Elves flee into the desert, the caravan hurriedly reassembles.  As the cloud of dust begins to close in on the caravan from behind, too late to effect the outcome.  A member of the calvary is sent to scout who approaches.

The Matriarch and the other trader begin organizing the guards to pack up the weapons wagon with items salvaged from the first wagon.

The Mul Captain shouts “Listen up Maggots and Ex-Maggots.  All of you slaves who fought assemble here!”

Varsk finds bone and wood thieves picks on the body, and 6 ceramic coins, along with the obsidian knife.

Call finds a pair of scrolls, and spell components on the lesser elf wizard, but lacks the time to peruse the delicate papyrus.  The scrolls probably designed for memorizing from (ie spellbook), rather than casting.

        *GM:*  
We are moving out of rounds at this point, if Fritz wants to keep fighting the elf, each will get another attack, before others arrive from the caravan to finish him off.  (if necessary)
Shields can be scavenged, armor will take more time but there is lots of leather.

Everyone make a Con saves vs heat/exhaustion: DC 8 or disadvantage on all ability checks (stage 1).
Blaze is immune.

Character sheets should be updated with whatever you recovered. And damage, as you don't have a short rest yet.








						[RG] Evilhalfling's Dark Sun
					

Please post your characters here:




					www.enworld.org
				



quabone vs Chtckh : 1D20+4 = [11]+4 = 15
Chtckh Chtckh takes 6 damage.  (a Quabone is a martial weapon, 1d8 bludgeon, with finesse.)


----------



## tglassy (Dec 9, 2019)

Cal scrounges everything he can, hiding them in his cloak, before going to line up like he was told. He was excited! New spells! It might take some time to decipher them, but any new Spell was a step to more power!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 9, 2019)

Chtckh'Chtckh made a clicking noise and clearly indicated to the elf that he only wanted the longbow and would be happy to let the elf join his group if he would only leave the bow and his quiver.

When he returned to the assembly point, he tried to tuck the pendant out of sight, though he expected that he would be asked to return it.









*OOC:*


Con Save: 1D20+5 = [14]+5 = 19


----------



## Leatherhead (Dec 9, 2019)

The battle seems over, as does any immediate possibility of fleeing.

Plool takes his scavenged collection looks it over. Water is always invaluable, coins not so much. The dagger however, offers the halfing some pause. He stops over Graakk's still body and slices off one of dwarf's ears. "Listening was always your best feature”  he reminisces, before shoving the bloody ear in his mouth and walking to the muster.










*OOC:*


CON save VS DC8: 1D20+2 = [10]+2 = 12


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 10, 2019)

Blaze runs a few more feet before realizing he'll never catch up to the swift elf, and he slows down to a trod and then stops, hands in his side. The rush of battle subsides as the genasi looks around to see that the fight is all but over.

For a moment, the slave considers moving onwards, to freedom. Will he make a chance, out in the hostile desert sands?

In his mind's eye, Blaze sees himself walking on, unbothered by the scorching heat but alone, without food or water, and many many dangers ahead...

He sighs, and turns back towards the caravan. He holds on to his club, and gives any guard who dares challenge him on that an angry glare. He also nods at the Mul.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Dec 11, 2019)

Varsk pockets the items and slips out from beneath the wagon.  He looks around prepared to slipoff during the chaos but notices the battle is wrapping up and the Mul captain is calling them to form up.  He sighs and moves to join the others.  As he passes a fallen raider who he estimates is about his size Varsk pauses.  He crouches down and strips the dead mans armor off.  He throws it over his shoulder and continues to walk towards the line of former slaves.









*OOC:*


Con save: 1d20+2 *18*.

Also when you say I get an obsidian dagger is that in addition to the one I got from the cart at the beginning of the fight?


----------



## Salthorae (Dec 12, 2019)

Dukkoti returned to the two bodies of the elven archers, where he'd originally gotten his bow and collected all their water, coins, and quivers. He started to work to strip the armor off of one when the Mul called out for them to assemble. With a sigh and the heat of the sun beating down, he sighed and made for where the Mul pointed while taking a drink of water. 









*OOC:*


1d20+2 = [8]+2 = 10 exhaustion save. Whew barely made that!


----------



## tglassy (Dec 12, 2019)

Cal Con Save: 1D20+2 = [5]+2 = 7


Meh


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 12, 2019)

Aftermath:

The Mul captain speaks: "You are all promoted to guards, as promised, but you are still indentured to the house.  If any of you leave you will be reported as escaped slaves. Otherwise you will get food and board equal to that provided to the infantry of House Klethira."

He points at the PCs – “You all did well!  you are now alpha squad.” Pointing at the other surviving armed slaves “you maggots tried.  Your Beta squad, and need additional training.” He gestures at those who were cowering – you didn’t fight you stay slaves.  Any Questions?”

….

All the looting after the battle is under supervison.  Bows and weapons gathered from corpses after the battle are dumped in the weapons wagon.

You have time to put on the leather armor that was collected.  Chtckh Chtckh ends up with the last elf’s bow and quiver.   Dukkoti come up with 7 coins, and Varsh with the second obsidian dagger.

The younger master trader and two guards approach Chtckh – “Give me the pendant you recovered. “

        *GM:*  more events to follow, probably within 24hrs.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 12, 2019)

Chtckh had been a slave long enough to know not to try anything stupid here. He handed the pendant over with a flourish, as if he had just been holding it to keep it safe.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 12, 2019)

Blaze grins. Alpha squad, that sounds about right for an experienced warrior such as himself!

The fire genasi helps gathering the stuff from the fallen, and declines the use of armor himself. He keeps his club close; he's a guard now, after all. The flames that previously covered his body are now gone, except from those on his head forming a sort of living hair.

Trying not to draw too much attention, Blaze moves about in such a way that there are plenty of opportunities to talk with Dukkoti and the other Alpha squad members without any of the old guards overhearing.

*"Do you think we can take over when the time comes?"* he asks them while dumping another load of loot on the wagon.


----------



## Salthorae (Dec 12, 2019)

Dukkoti quickly put on the armor of the elf he'd killed and secured the man's desert clothing as well to keep the sun off himself. He tied up the quivers and unstrung the bow, readied to move quickly at need. 

Though he just supervised those who were still slaves as they dumped equipment into the weapons wagon. No need to continue to exert himself. 

When he was approached by Blaze he shrugged. "Take over what? Better to win favor and then get free to roam the sands at will than to be shackled to a city and a house, even as guards."


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 12, 2019)

The caravan guards do not really see your squad as equals, whatever the Mul says, and you are all put to work anyway (as are most of them)

Shortly after the caravan is moving again …
the scout returns “Merchant House Stel approaches, in force!” he yells.
House Stel is the largest and most militant merchant house in Urik, you have all heard of it.
They are more like a private army of violent thugs that sells goods.   Their leaders have enough pull to hire elven mercenaries to soften and delay a big target.  - Or they were both hired by a third party-
It appears the elves were only half the problem.

Shortly new orders come down from the traders in the War Wagon:  A mile passed the brackish river, the caravan turns off the road to the south, making for a line of hills a few miles away.

The matriarch emerges on a shooting gallery clutching a familiar piece of shiny jewelry.
Behind the wagon a dust devil forms, and then expands – A large creature of Elemental Air pulls itself together from Wind and Sand.   The elemental spins up a tornado and passes back and forth covering the tracks of the caravan.  The matriarch watching it carefully.

A single elf prisoner is dumped in the middle of the road, he stands staring blankly at nothing.

The near-score of cavalry continue riding up the road, making short dashes back and forth and raising a lot of dust.  Clearly laying a false trail on the road.                                  

        *GM:*   narrate your contribution to the escape/misdirection
Helping either of the Wagons get unstuck, blasting or moving heavy objects out of the way, encouraging others to do the work, convincing the Mellikots to move a little faster, making intelligent suggestions or helping to disguise the Wagons…

Without some help, House Stel scouts will see through the deception. No rolling is necessary for this scene


----------



## tglassy (Dec 12, 2019)

Cal briefly thought about using his Illusion magic to disguise a wagon...but he didn't want to reveal that about himself.  Not yet.  Not before he knew he wouldn't get lynched. 

However, he had other ways he could contribute.  Being a stable boy, he goes to the Mellikots and leads them, coaxing them to move quicker.


----------



## Leatherhead (Dec 12, 2019)

Plool nods his head in agreement with Dukkoti. "I have no intention of staying here forever, there are still places I need to see and people I need to find." He pauses after hearing the scout return. " But right now the alpha squad is a better place than being captured by House Stel."

Plool doesn't have the raw muscle of others, but he is handy with tools. With a few adjustments he alters the rollers of the wagons. Partly to give them better traction after their battle-damage, but also reworking their groove to throw off any trackers who might be following the caravan that way.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 13, 2019)

*"Might be a better position with them,"* Blaze remarks bluntly, apparently viewing a guard position at House Stel as a reasonable prospect. However, fighting against them probably diminishes his chances...

The genasi looks around with hesitation. He's a good warrior, but that is pretty much all he has done in his life. So what should he do?

Watching Cal move up to the Mellikots, Blaze decides he can help out with moving the caravan.









*OOC:*


Proficiency with Vehicles (land) comes in handy after all.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 14, 2019)

Chtckh'Chtckh ran ahead of the War Wagon, checking the path forward for obstacles that might impede its progress. While he was at it, he tested the limits of his new freedom by occasionally increasing the distance between himself and the other guards, and testing the amount of time he could be out of sight before someone noticed and called him back. He always returned, and he kept up the appearance of obedience.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 15, 2019)

Chtckh Chtckh is called back the first time but the second time he goes out of view there is only a caution to stay closer when he returns.  He gets the feeling If he disappeared out into the wastes the merchants, lacking cavalry, would just write him off.  But then he would be packless and solos rarely survive long.

The Mellikots protest about pulling the heavy wagons off-road, but with your help, the wagons get behind a hill before the scouts of House Stel get close.  The oldest slave Sysra walks well behind the wagon, accompanied by a guard, he spends a lot of time staring at the top of the wagon, which changes appearance – sometimes a cloud, part of a hill or some scrubby bushes.

Crossing the wastes to Raam is long and exhausting.  The whole next day is spent forcing the wagons across sand scrubland and bare rock.  The local Wildlife gives you lots of room. There is no sign of other people until you get close to the city.  Nearer the city the caravan struggles back onto a road, having to stop several times and pay bribes to small armed groups from nearby compounds             

Finally, the caravan moves into a walled caravansary on the outskirts of the city.  The city appears to be a massive collection of 2-3 story mud-covered brick buildings.   Most of the roads curve in circles around the center.  The streets that go straight in do not appear to go very far before ending at junctions.  There are few templars in evidence, but you can tell the wealthier citizens wear silk or clothes that mimic silk, while guards, laborers and slaves wear very simple garb. 

That night you are given spare uniforms, although Plool's is a different style, but similar in color. The Mul captain gives a short combat drill - drilling Alpha and Beta squads separately. 
Work together you brainless belogoi!  You’re a team now, stop running in different directions like headless Erdu!  Your survival may depend on the group! 


Afterward You have more time around a table to eat (simple fare) and talk among yourselves 
After a night in the barracks, it really feels like you have left slavery behind ... A new chapter begins.

        *GM:*  Advance your PC to level 3 
take average hp + long rest. 
It is hard to find enough alone time to learn the scrolls but you can make out that the spells include sleep, magic missile, shield, invisibility and web.


----------



## Leatherhead (Dec 17, 2019)

"What is this style of cloth is supposed to mean?" Plool wondered out loud after being handed his uniform. 

Plool spent most of his free time fetching arrows. Speed was great for fighting in his jungle-home, however the recent battles had convinced him that range was his primary weakness in these wide open sands. Fortunately, the house caravan had picked up a few extra bows from the fallen elf raiders, so they were not in short supply.

Finding a proper axe was a  bit more difficult. Most of the guards were a bit leery of Plool after his post-fight display, and especially so the one who had an axe. He had to be convinced Plool wasn't going to turn around and butcher him like an aprig with it. “Don't worry, I only eat quality meats.” Plool snidely contended before he left with the weapon.

At dinner that night, between stuffing his craw with food, Plool asked the other members of the Alpha Squad “So, you lot are a bit tight-lipped, what's your stories?”


----------



## tglassy (Dec 19, 2019)

Cal sat at dinner, his hands blistered.  He was used to hard work, but not with a spear.  It worked different parts of the hand.  

He was a little worried that he wouldn't be able to cast his spells.  He looked around to Alpha Squad, sizing them up.  Could he trust these people?  If he didn't trust someone, he was likely to get himself killed.  But the last person who knew...

"I grew up in a rich house," he said hunkering down.  "My dad did something bad when I was a kid and I got sold.  Mom, too.  Dad didn't make it.  Mom died a few years later.  I've been working with the animals ever since."

He held up a hand, and a small flame sprouted from one hand, glowing a soft blue.  "And I may have picked up a few things along the way..."

(Minor Illusion to make flames appear, complete with crackling sounds, thanks to Improved Minor Illusion.  He makes sure only Alpha actually sees it.)


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 23, 2019)

Chapter 2: Raam 

The Alabaster Palace of the "Great Vizier" overlooking the city. 




In the public Caravanassy,  another day of training goes by, as messengers head out into the city and return.

The captain crodu cavalry arrives.  He spends most of his time with the traders and ignores the soldiers.  The Mul captain spends most of his time with soldiers and rarely sees the traders.  The barracks rumors say that most of the cavalry and the smaller caravan also reached the city, but are quartered elsewhere. 
-----

On the second day the Mul announces that he is taking two squads to check on a possible new compound.  He picks a squad of veteran infantry and alpha squad.  Heading out into the maze of the city.

The main boulevard is wide and straight.  Not wide enough as after a few blocks it turns into a mass brawl of human guards in some kind of uniform, and a mob of the desperately poor, who seem to have put together a spear phalanx, and are being led by a half-giant.

The Captain leads you quickly off the main road, there you witness two men in white robes and heavy Chitin armor, beating a prosperous-looking dwarf next to a shrine.  The shrine is to some sort of being that lives in the sun. It has a large wheel covered in symbols that can be spun by visitors.  On a narrower side street, there is a clatter from the buildings above and a thri-kreen leaps across the street on the rooftops, followed by two elves.  While a third elf fails to make the leap and crashes to the street.  He falls in front of a building which like many others is built on a 3’ raised platform.  Emaciated arms reach out from under the platform and drag the body out of sight.

The Mul Captain starts out leading confidently but soon is reduced to staring puzzledly at a scrap of map at intersections.

        *GM:*   lots can happen in a chaotic city.  Each player should narrate the start of a scene, and then let someone else finish it.  You can use a skill roll or power to resolve a situation, but narrate based on your own estimate whether you succeeded or failed.

If players agree on an escape attempt:  merchants with animals, rioters or an armed group could easily cut you off from the other squad.    Ill set up the first scene. 
@tglassy , @VLAD the Destroyer , @Salthorae  , @FitzTheRuke , @JustinCase @Leatherhead
     

A group of two men unarmed men, and a halfling in yellow robes is moving through the crowds.  Unlike most men they wear no headwraps or hats, instead having shaved heads.  Most citizens make way for them, but they do stop and wait for a larger gang of elves to pass. Plool’s eyes fix on one of the three.  Is that Cerk?  He wasn’t bald last time you saw him.   The monks are not particularly close to you and he does not seem to notice the other halfling in the crowd.  They are headed in the direction of a small yellow building with elaborate murals covering the walls, a small branch of the Yellow Monastery.


----------



## Leatherhead (Dec 24, 2019)

“Just like a rain to refill my cup!” Plool quoted an idiom on impossibly convenient events, then turns to the rest of Alpha Squad and discretely points out the other halfling.“I need to question that man.”

“And I am willing to try very stupid and dangerous things to do so.” He adds in a hushed tone, while tightening his grasp on his axe. “But first...”

Plool runs up to the Mul, “Hey Captain! I'm good with maps, let me have a look at it!” Plool grabs the map from his befuddled superior, giving it a once-over. “Looks like we head... this direction.” he says, pointing at the yellow building.


 “Eh? Oh, of course! I was just testing you all.” The Mul Captain clears his throat. Then circles his arm in the air before pointing at the yellow building "Alright! Regulars, Alpha Squad, head out!"









*OOC:*


Deception: 1D20+1 = [13]+1 = 14


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 24, 2019)

The Mul heads for the small temple and enters.  He is met by an acolyte “Welcome to the Yellow Temple’s house of healing.  We are dedicated to stamping out Cackle fever in this district of the city. How can we assist you?”  the Captain shows him the map.

Plools attention is riveted on Cerk, who is asking about where his sleeping quarters are located.
Cerk glances over at him and then away, with no sign of recognition.  His voice is tinged with a strange lilting accent that Plool does not remember.  You talked to him many times, and that is not how he spoke.  

The acolyte tells the Mul “Yes that’s near here, you need to turn left out of the door, go past three main streets and then to the left”

The squads turn to head out.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 24, 2019)

Additions: 
The Acolyte is dwarven.  
He also mentions that the House is still setting up and that elves, humans, and anyone with human blood suffer most from Cackle Fever.  Other races do not seem susceptible.


----------



## Leatherhead (Dec 31, 2019)

Plool speaks in a tone that is more subdued than normal to the rest of Alpha Squad. “You know, most of this Squad could get Cackle Fever. It would be a real shame if one of you caught it. Heh, me and Chick would probably have to join you in quarantine just to make sure we weren't carriers”

Plool stretches his arms, yawns, and gives an odd wink. “Well, nothing we could do about that, right?”


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Dec 31, 2019)

Chtckh waved his antennae in agreement and tilted his head to one side. He had seen Plool looking at a halfling monk with a quizzical look mixed with recognition, but the other halfling had not responded. Chtckh moved closer to the monk and sniffed at him, to see if the two halflings had the smell of being clutch-mates, or some other familiarity.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 1, 2020)

To Chtckh Chtckh the other halfling smells different – he is eating a different diet perhaps, and is unrelated.  But he also smells a spike of adrenaline – the other halfling smells of fury.  Tightly controlled and not expressed in face or body language.   He says “Excuse me”  and heads off into the building


Outside the branch of the temple, at the next corner a soothsayer harangues the crowd.  “Not from the earth but from the sky!  In Three days,  comes the scouring wind! and the city will quake before it!  But wait!”, he looks toward the squad, but somehow past them “It may be appeased!  Send your prayers and offerings in the high places, and the city may be spared its terrible ravages! Look to the sky at Dawn!"


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 9, 2020)

"Stupid soothsayers" growls the captain.  "Always making up disasters that they can solve with offerings" 

Finally, after longer than you expected, you arrive at the destination- a walled compound that takes up a city block, not far from an Eastern city gate.   There are no squatters visible in the compound as you come in through a small locked pedestrian gate.  Into a courtyard of packed earth.

The main building is 4 stories, with a flat roof.  It is taller than the low walls and all the surrounding neighborhood buildings.   The Mul glances around “Xi -Nalla and Neda you stay here at the gate, see we are not disturbed.  Veteran's you’re with me on the main building, Alpha Squad, check the slave quarters and stables.“

He gestures for you to proceed around the side of the main building and he and four guards head straight for the front door.
You head around the side of the building and see a stable building large enough for Mellikots and a smaller slave quarters against the wall. The earth on the side of the building looks broken up, more like a plowed field than hardpacked and there are lots of holes dug into it, each large enough to fit an arm into, with small piles of dirt beside each one.

Plool and Chtckh – both recognize it.  That is a *Jankx warren.  *The small furry animals might be a good source of meat and clothing, if it wasn’t for their tendency to swarm anyone walking near the holes, and their poison claws.  It doesn’t look like you can reach either outbuilding on the ground without disturbing them. 

Plool, Chtckh survival : 1D20+5 = [11]+5 = 16
1D20+5 = [13]+5 = 18
 

Chtckh – once your pack lured them out and hit them all at once – when you really needed the meat and you had a visiting druid to entangle them, and a few archers to pick of the ones that escaped. The poison from one won’t kill, but if half a dozen swarm someone..


----------



## Leatherhead (Jan 10, 2020)

Plool notices the holes in the ground and motions for Alpha squad to stop.

“Eh, looks like an infestation here.” Plool explains in a deliberately even tone. “Jankx, probably. If they figure out someone is this close to their home, well the little venom-toed cheek-stuffers will swarm us all.”

“It will sting. And from what I hear, it will hurt you lot more than me.” Plool thinks back to his prior encounters while rubbing a spot on his arm. “ On the bright side,” he chuckles ”they can add quite a pungent zing to your stew-pot, and often they come with their own seeds and other seasonings packed in their cheeks.”

A wicked smile creeps onto Plool's face. “Blaze, think you could smoke them out? I can make a trap real quick with some of the things around here. And if the rest of you can block off the exits, we can herd most of them into one cage where we can stab them without getting stabbed back!”


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 10, 2020)

Blaze grins.

*"Sure can. Do we have anything that smokes when burning?"*

The genasi makes a fist, and a small flame erupts from it.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 10, 2020)

There is some trash that has been thrown over the walls, and a few green weeds- if your willing to tear up plants.  for more substantial materials you will either have to go back out into the alleys or climb over to the slave quarters/stables and dismantle parts of them.

        *GM:*   a social skill roll to get past the veterans or Athletics to go over/across the walls is needed.  Without more materials, trapbuilding will be at a penalty.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 14, 2020)

Chick gave a silent "On it!" salute, and was quickly up and over the wall. He rummaged through some abandoned debris, disturbing some scrawny rat-like creatures, which he avoided with quick movements. He gathered up things that he supposed would be useful and he wrapped them in a patch of molted lizard-skin, that had been left on the street by the creature that had lost it. 

When all was gathered together, he returned to below the wall. Spinning in circles, he slung the large sack over the wall and scooted up after it, arriving astonishingly quickly from the time he'd left.









*OOC:*


Athletics Check: 1D20+4 = [17]+4 = 21


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 15, 2020)

Plool  builds an excellent trap with the wood and twine that Chtckh gathered from outside.

The watering trough on the far side of the house makes an ideal holding area, once a hole has been knocked in the side, and a cover fastened on.  Dukkoti builds some barriers for channeling the swatm, and everyone prepares a weapon in case things go wrong.

Lighting a crude smokey torches Blaze, Chtckh and Cal yell and stomp all approaching from the original side, while Plool and Dukkoti, wait on the far side ready to guide the swarm and close the trap.  Varsk, ignoring his assigned role in the plan takes a position in the shadows.

The venomous little Prairie Dogs swarm aggressively when you approach but they are confused by the smoke.  Two turn to attack Blaze instead of being herded, but Cal could tell what the animals were about to do and intercepted them with yelling and vigorous torch waving.  Another one tried to leap the straight at Dukkoti on the far side but Varsk hurtles a spike of darkness, only semi-solid and trailing dark vapors. It pins a deadly fuzzy critter to the earth, then vanishes.

        *GM:*   It looks like a bunch of rolls, and im just going to fill in the results rather than waiting for everyone.
Survival for Dukkoti& Plool, Intimidation (with advantage) for Blaze, cal using animal handling to support Blaze. Readied action for Varsk.
Plool builds a trap ; : 1D20+5 = [15]+5 = 20
Dukkoti survival : 1D20+5 = [19]+5 = 24
Blazes intimidation : 1D20+2 = [12]+2 = 14;   1D20+2 = [13]+2 = 15
varsk: 1D20+5 = [11]+5 = 16


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 15, 2020)

How are you disposing of the trapped creatures?
And are you moving first to the Melkillot stable or slave quarters?
the main house has been quiet for a while...
        *GM:*   I will take the first answers to these questions


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 15, 2020)

Chick indicated with his mandibles that the creatures would make for good eating, and mimed with his hands that the little bones were easier to get out if they weren't crushed. To that end, he proposed that the group continued to choke the creatures with smoke from the fires until they were dead or docile, and then wring their necks. It was a slow process, but it left for the most edible remains.

Later, he suggested by wiggling his antennae and pointing, that they should head to the slave quarters.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 17, 2020)

Disposing of the little fuzzballs takes a while. 

But eventually, you head over to the slave quarters.  It is solidly built, bunkhouse, with a stone door,  which takes a lot of muscle to open, and can be barred from the outside.  Inside is are rows of wooden beds built into the walls, with high clearance so you can easily see under them.  There is some smashed and broken furniture in the middle of the room, and you can see the whole place with a glace from the door.  There are no windows of course, and room to pack in about 20 slaves. 

The thing you all immediately notice is the hole in the floor.  

Although it was once concealed some of the paving stones have fallen in, revealing a crawl tunnel that clearly leads under the outer wall of the compound.

You should probably agree on what you are going to do about the hole, either just report it or..  



Spoiler: ideas



Several of you are good with tools, you could conceal it again with a half-hour's work, and leave it for the future slaves.

You could explore it (all crawling single file or a few scouts), with intent to return.

You could use it as a chance to leave the employ of the merchant house, either looking for a place in the city of Raam or heading out into the wilderness. (you saw the east gate of the city near the compound)


----------



## Leatherhead (Jan 19, 2020)

"So,  what do you think? Should we go in?" Plool motions to the hole while taking a bite out of a smoked Jankx.

"There might be more of these down there."  He says while chewing, then swallows. "Or maybe something better tasting, eh?"


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 19, 2020)

Chick shook his head at the idea of going down. He waved his arms suggesting that they cover it up so that it can be used in the future as an escape-route.


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 20, 2020)

Blaze inspects the hole from a foot away, then turns to his companions.

*"Freedom is on the other side,"* he says with a hint of fire in his eyes. *"Do we seize it? Or stay on as servants to a House?"*

Without waiting for a response, the genasi jumps in to the hole to inspect the bottom, waiting to see if anyone follows.


----------



## Leatherhead (Jan 21, 2020)

"Huh." Plool didn't expect Blaze to act so brazenly.

"Well if he's goin', I'm goin'!" He says. Taking one last Jankx before hopping into the hole.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 21, 2020)

Chick rolled his eyes in their sockets and waved to the others to follow, hopping into the hole.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 28, 2020)

Dukkoti tells you all “I can’t go down into that hole” and shudders “I need to be free, good luck to you all, I’m going over the wall” “Ill go with you.” replies Cal and without waiting for the rest of you to join them, they disappear over the wall.

The tunnel crawlspace is really tight for Blaze and Chtckh,  and relatively easy for Plool.   Varsk tells you he will watch the rear, but its possible he didn’t enter the hole at all.  The rest of you squirm through the dark earth, nearly blind as the light from behind is cut off by the bodies of your companions.   After what seems like much too long a tunnel, Blaze feels the crawl space open up.  He stands a small ball of fire appears in his hand.   You emerge into a strange chamber it looks like the earth has split open into a rough sphere.  This is as far as the escaping slaves got.  The chamber is filled with desiccated corpses, they look like they have been dead for seasons, but not years. They are all half covered in dirt and small rocks.  None of them seem to be wearing more than the loincloth of a slave.

Then a new form rises up from behind a low boulder, wearing black earth covered white robes, and a flowing cloak also coved in black mud.  He wears a crystal symbol of a bird around his head.

He looks crushed, one arm smashed and his chest broken.  There is no blood left in his decaying body.    He holds a spear in one hand, tipped in METAL.

“ I can hear the air in your lungs, and feel the breeze stirred by your movements. It is unbearable.  Your breathing and movement must cease at once.  Forever!”

He gestures and one of the dead slaves is pushed to his feet by the rocks and earth, its eyes empty and lifeless as its head turns towards you.

        *GM:*   roll initiative.  It looks like we lost 2 players, but if either wants to step back in, I can add their PC into  the space F0.  Varsk should also be joining back in when he can.


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 28, 2020)

*OOC:*




Evilhalfling said:


> wearing black earth covered white robes, and a flowing cloak also coved in black mud.  He wears a crystal symbol of a bird around his head.



I think a bit of text is missing. I know _something_ is there, but I don't know what...

initiative Blaze: 1D20+2 = [10]+2 = 12


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 28, 2020)

*OOC:*


Map looks good. Chick Init: 1D20+3 = [11]+3 = 14


----------



## Leatherhead (Jan 28, 2020)

*OOC:*


 Oh that's a nice map. Initative check: 1D20+3 = [13]+3 = 16


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 29, 2020)

<Then a new form rises up from behind a low boulder, wearing black-earth covered white robes ..>  edit

the dead are moving slowly.
        *GM:*  
initiative the dead : 1D20+2 = [6]+2 = 8
go ahead and resolve your actions,  ill roll your  PC saves if they are needed.  Assume AC 15+ is a solid hit.
*Terrain Notes: *
F0 is the beginning of the crawlspace, and the ragged edge at C0, A1, B1 is a drop off into darkness - at least 10 feet.  D0 looks like a tricky slope downward.  The ceiling is dombed 8' at edges 15 at the center.
the low boulder (alter area) 18" tall, so its mostly only going to effect plool, but skill checks can be rolled to use it for advantage/ignore it for movement - if you think of a reason.


----------



## Leatherhead (Jan 29, 2020)

“Ugh,” Plool's face twisted into a grimace. “Nothing worse than bad meat.”

Plool darts in next to the dead slave, and chops destructively into it with his axe! Then he follows up with a swift kick.

“ 'Cept maybe when it's trying to kill you!”









*OOC:*




Moving to F4

Dice!

Two-handed Axe attack, followed by a Martial Arts kick.: 1D20+5 = [20]+5 = 25
1D20+5 = [13]+5 = 18

Critical two-handed battleaxe, and Savage Attacks. : 3D10+5 = [7, 2, 3]+5 = 17
Uh, subtract 2 from that, I messed up on +3 bonus. It should be a 15.

Martial Arts Unarmed Strike : 1D4+3 = [4]+3 = 7


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 30, 2020)

From his time in the arena, Blaze has learned to seize an opportunity, and therefore he wastes no time when the dry, dead-looking creature emerges and starts talking The genasi spreads out his fingers in front of him and the small flame that was in his hand roars from him towards the robed figure over ten feet away.

*"Great speech,"* the genasi says dryly as the warmth dies down again, and the former gladiator grabs his bone club and lazily moves up to his opponent.









*OOC:*


Using my racial Reach To The Blaze ability to cast Burning Hands (1/LR), the cone directly aimed at the robed undead to avoid hitting any allies. It must make a DC 13 Dexterity saving throw or take 3d6 fire damage (and any flammable objects not carried or worn ignite). Successful save means half damage.

Then Blaze moves to D4, making sure it cannot get into melee with any others without provoking an opportunity attack from the barbarian.

burning hands fire damage: 3D6 = [6, 2, 1] = 9


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 30, 2020)

Chtckh'Chtckh scuttled back to stay away from the flames, and he passed his bow from his lower hands to his upper and fired an arrow at the robed figure that pierced the wrist of the hand that held the spear.









*OOC:*


Move to D1. Attack: Robed guy w/Metal Spear
Bow: 1D10+7 = [9]+7 = 16 for 1D8+3 = [8]+3 = 11 and Superiority Die: 1D8 = [5] = 5 
Maneuver: Disarm (He's gotta make a dc13 Strength Save or drop the metal spear)


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 30, 2020)

Plool delivers a devastating blow that practically cuts the dead slave in two, and his secondary blow is just enough to topple it.  But the dirt and gravel draw the things abused flesh back together.  And it strikes back at him clumsily, not even getting close to the nimble fighter.

Chtckh'Chtckh ‘s arrow cuts muscle and tendons, sending the spear tumbling to the ground, but his arm looks less bad than you expected.

Blazes fire burns the dead man’s dry flesh, roaring up briefly before going out.

The priest mutters and invocation “Darkest earth smite my enemies” – and his uninjured hand shines with black energy; and he reaches out for Blaze, who just barely dodges out of the way.  His hand continues to shine.

        *GM:*  
Plool                          16
Chtckh'Chtckh           14
Blaze                          12
Undead                       8
slave con save: 1D20+3 = [16]+3 = 19
dex ; str saves for the dead man. : 1D20+2 = [9]+2 = 11
1D20+2 = [10]+2 = 12
priests smiting blaze : 1D20+5 = [9]+5 = 14
Slam v Plool : 1D20+4 = [3]+4 = 7
Slave:  -21 hp (after regen)
Priest -17 hp (after piecing resistance)
PCs unwounded
forgot a roll, still sad. 
retrieving the spear is a standard action,  but with enough acrobatics...


----------



## Leatherhead (Jan 31, 2020)

“'Darkest earth?'” Plool apprehensively quoted the dead man, while watching the corpse before him being melded back into one lump of flesh by the dirt itself. “I think” he reasoned “we have to get these... things... away from this ground!”

Plool's body moves instinctively as he formulates a plan. Peeling away from the rebuilt slave, he vaults over the boulder to pick up the dropped spear, then makes his way to the cliff edge.

“Oh please let this work.” He mutters, before taking a deep breath and shouting “OY! IS THIS IMPORTANT, ROT-BREATH?”








*OOC:*


 Using 1 Ki for Step of the Wind to disengage.
Moving to B-2, past the Dead guy to pick up the spear and taunt him with it.
Acrobatics: 1D20+5 = [5]+5 = 10
 
To clear the boulder.


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 31, 2020)

Blaze dodges the creature's smiting hand, and grins as he hears Plool mutter something about getting them away from the ground.

*"Come on, you heard him. Dance!"*

With that, the genasi swings his club low, aiming for its legs. The easiest way to avoid being hit would be to jump up from the ground...









*OOC:*


Blaze bone club attack: 1D20+4 = [11]+4 = 15
1D6+2 = [3]+2 = 5


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 2, 2020)

Chick drew his obsidian sword with one of his lower hands and shuffled to the other side of the cavern. With his upper hands, he fired another well-aimed arrow at the undead man, while clacking his mandibles in something resembling laughter.









*OOC:*


Move to A3; Bow: 1D20+7 = [14]+7 = 21
1D8+3 = [7]+3 = 10


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 3, 2020)

The two blows chip away at the undead priest.  Bloodied, he stumbles when Blaze connects and the black shine around his hand fades away.

Then he stomps and the earth ripples out in a 10’ patch catching Chtckh, and knocking him down but Plool jumps in time to avoid the worst of it. But the area that they are both standing in is broken and cracked, making movement difficult.   The priests shifts his feet slightly. The undead slave creeps up behind Blaze and batters at him uselessly.




        *GM:*  
Concentration checks to maintain spell – nope!
Dc 10, DC 7 : 1D20+2 = [8]+2 = 10
1D20+2 = [1]+2 = 3
url=CoyoteCode Dice Roller Save : Thrikreen +3, plool +5 : 1D20+3 = [8]+3 = 11
1D20+5 = [13]+5 = 18
[/url]
slave : 1D20+4 = [9]+4 = 13

Slave:  -21 hp
Priest -24 hp (after resistance)  @less than ½ hp
Plool 19/24 hp
Chtckh 17/28 hp – prone.


----------



## Leatherhead (Feb 5, 2020)

“Well, that didn't work.” Plool grumbled. Plool looks back to Chick, and suggests “Lets bash him a few more times, then throw him off!” Before clambering back into the melee, looking to stick the dead-man with his own spear, and throwing in  a few follow up kicks.








*OOC:*


Acrobatics, to get back up on the boulder: 1D20+5 = [8]+5 = 13
Moving to C4

Using Ki point for Flurry of Blows
Spear, Versatile attacking. Followed up by Flurry of Blows with two kicks.: 1D20+5 = [1]+5 = 6
1D20+5 = [18]+5 = 23
1D20+5 = [4]+5 = 9

Oof, that poor spear.

Unarmed Strike Damage
Martial Arts Unarmed Strike : 1D4+3 = [2]+3 = 5


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 6, 2020)

Chick nodded to Plool and followed, pushing himself to his feet and drawing a bone sword in one of his lower hands. He now held two swords, with his bow held out of the way in one of his upper hands (leaving his last hand free). He lunged at the undead man, taking two swipes with his swords.









*OOC:*


Stand and move to C5. 
Obsidian Sword: 1D20+5 = [9]+5 = 14 for 1D6+3 = [2]+3 = 5
Bonus Action Bone Sword: 1D20+5 = [7]+5 = 12 for 1D6 = [2] = 2


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 6, 2020)

Ignoring the zombie slave behind him, Blaze narrows his fiery eyes and grabs his club with both hands. The flame that was in his off hand dances along the length of bone as the genasi swings it at the undead priest with great ferocity.









*OOC:*


Using Reckless Attack to grant myself advantage on my attacks. It also means that enemies have advantage on attacks versus me.

Blaze reckless attack with bone club: 
2D20.HIGH(1)+4 = [7, 10]+4 = 14
1D6+2 = [1]+2 = 3


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 6, 2020)

Plool stabs the spear into the rocks, and while a lesser weapon would have broken, the iron weapon merely strikes sparks.  The priest leaps to avoid the spear, shying away from it, and is caught by one kick which has almost no effect.
Chtckh’s sword fairs little better, delivering only a shallow cut to the deadman’s flesh.
Blazes club also leaves little impact.

The priest stomps and again the ground ripples around the halfling and the insectile warrior.  But this time both can see it coming and leap to avoid the worst of the shrapnel. But Chtckh’s legs are sore and bleeding.   The Priest points at Plool – “End Him!”  and the dead slave moves around blaze to attack.  The dead slave paws uselessly at him.

Unseen in the darkness, a human floats along the ceiling, pulling himself toward the struggling ex-slaves. 

The halfling and the man with the flaming head are both dressed in simple but matching grey tunics.  While the thri-kreen wears only a weapons harness.  The trikreen and halfling are both wounded.   The zombie slave is barely clinging to existence, but zombies sometimes keep fighting long after they should. 
The other undead is clearly a priest, but the dead on Athals have highly individual powers and strengths.   
The scene is lit by a burning corpse (C6)  caught in an earlier blast of fire.  The floating man feels a slight breath of air as he moves along the wall, perhaps another passage. (A’,-4)

        *GM:*  
Dex Save : Thrikreen +3, plool +5: 1D20+3 = [15]+3 = 18, 1D20+5 = [17]+5 = 22   5 damage from erupting earth. 
Slam v Plool : 1D20+4 = [3]+4 = 7

Slave:  -21 hp
Priest -29 hp (after resistance)  @less than ½ hp
Plool 14/24 hp
Chtckh 13/28 hp


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 6, 2020)

*"Enough!"* yells Blaze, and a wave of heat rises from the former gladiator, scorching all around him.

At the same time, a dangerous look comes into the genasi's eyes, as he seems bigger and more threatening to all within his reach - which is everyone except for the mysterious floating man in the darkness.

With reckless abandon, Blaze starts clubbering the undead priest in front of him. He cannot seem to land a hit, which only increases his burning anger...









*OOC:*


Entering Rage - which also means activating my Storm Aura. Everyone within 10 feet (which includes allies, sorry!) takes *2 fire damage*. No save. 

I thought entering Rage is an Action, but re-reading the PHB, I find that it's a Bonus Action! That means I also Attack. Recklessly, of course. 

Blaze reckless attack in rage: 
2D20.HIGH(1)+4 = [8, 9]+4 = 13
1D6+4 = [1]+4 = 5


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 6, 2020)

Chtckh did not like fire. He clacked his mandibles in protest and scuttled away, risking an attack by the dead priest - though he held his obsidian sword ready to hack at the dead-thing's arm, should it reach for him. When he was safely at distance, he used his upper-arms again to fire his bow through the crowd, hoping to finish the thing off.









*OOC:*


HP 11/28; Move to C1 (Provoking)
Reaction (only if DeadPriest melee attacks and misses): Repost (Maneuver):Sword: 1D20+5 = [2]+5 = 7 for 1D6+3 = [3]+3 = 6 & Superiority Die 1d8 = [6]=6 
(What a waste.) SupDice 2 (or 3 if it doesn't happen)/4
Action: Bow: 1D20+7 = [7]+7 = 14 for 1D8+3 = [3]+3 = 6
Let me know if any of that is unclear.


----------



## Leatherhead (Feb 6, 2020)

Plool panics a bit when the spear hits the ground, but a smug smirk returns to his face after he notices it's fine. 

"I think I made him mAD!" Plool gets interrupted by the flames erupting from Blaze. He quickly ducks between the Dead-man's legs in order to escape it.

"You could warn us before you do that, Blaze!" Plool quips before attacking the Dead-Man from behind, striking with the Spear and following up with a knee.









*OOC:*


Using Halfling Nimbleness to get behind the dead-man, Moving to D6
Attack Action
Two-handed Spear attack: 1D20+5 = [20]+5 = 25
1D8+3 = [1]+3 = 4
Making up for before with extra crit damage!
Critical two-handed spear bonus damage, with Savage attacks: 2D8 = [2, 4] = 6
Bonus action
Martial Arts Unarmed Strike : 1D20+5 = [11]+5 = 16
1D4+3 = [3]+3 = 6


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 8, 2020)

Kel looks at the unlikely scene. He could merely float away, but there would be repercussions if either group prevails. Besides, he badly needed allies, and decided no one living should be at the mercy of undead.

From his vantage point he uses his skill in The Way and silently strikes at the undead priest with his mind.









*OOC:*


use Dissonant whispers power,  save dc 13 or 3d6 = 13 damage and use reaction to move as far away as possible to caster. Save implies half damage and no need to move


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 8, 2020)

Plools metal spear strikes deeply into the dead priest, tearing a huge hole in him, the knee strike does little.
As the thrikeen moves both he and the dead priest swing wildly at each other.

Chtckhs arrow finally sinks slightly in, but the priest ignores Blazes club, although his skin is scorched by the swirling flames.

The priest readies another infusion of dark energy into his hands but he looks towards the sky with an expression of unbearable longing, as he collapses.  The slave fights on following plool around and bashing at him, but is quickly brought down when all three of you turn on him.

Plool you sensed a pulse of mental energy, identical to your own wild talent, just before the dead man collapsed.  It came from somewhere out in the darkness.

        *GM:*  
Steel weapons have a +1 non-magic damage bonus.  It also by-passed the Priests damage resistance.
Priest AoO : 1D20+5 = [6]+5 = 11
fcon save DC 7: 1D20+3 = [14]+3 = 17
slaves attacks _: 1D20+4 = [10]+4 = 14 ;  1D20+4 = [3]+4 = 7
Pool 12  /24
Chtckh 11 /28 hp
Moving out of initiative
Stupid zombie slave – best attack roll was a 10.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 8, 2020)

Kel says in an insecure tone: “I helped, don’t harm me” and he comes closer to the light, still floating close to the ceiling.


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 8, 2020)

Blaze turns to the unfamiliar voice behind him, the rage still burning in his eyes as he assesses the newcomer. No apparent weaponry, no visible armor, and words that speak of peace rather than confrontation. 

So it’s either an innocent and helpless fool, or a sorcerer. 

The genasi calms down, taking deep and long breaths that form little clouds in front of his mouth despite the relative warmth. 

Only then does he notice the man is floating! Definitely some sort of mage, the former gladiator decides, and he raises his clubdefensively. 

Blaze waits for the man to speak before saying anything himself.


----------



## Leatherhead (Feb 8, 2020)

"Well, you aren't going on about 'Darkest Earth', in fact you seem to be avoiding all of the ground at the moment." Plool apprehensively eyes the floating man. "So I can safely assume you aren't part of this lot" he says, poking at the head of the dead-man's corpse with a look at disgust.

"But knowing who you aren't, doesn't mean we know who you are." Plool says while he picks the gore of the steel spear. "Tell us, who are you, and was that your Will earlier?"


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 8, 2020)

Chthck stretched his exoskeleton, getting everything back in the right place in clicks and pops.









*OOC:*


Second Wind: : 1D10+3 = [6]+3 = 9 HP 20/28


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 10, 2020)

Kel slowly floats to the ground.

“I am Kel, and yes, I practice the Will and the Way. I was in a lower tunnel. And saw the light so I got closer to see, and knew I had to help you.”

Kel looks very young, even for a human of seemingly adult proportions. Although he doesn’t exude confidence, he does not appear to be misleading or lying.

“I can help some more” he says, in a sheepishly childish tone as he concentrates looking at the ground.









*OOC:*


use mould earth, to make any difficult terrain on the ground easier to walk on


----------



## Leatherhead (Feb 11, 2020)

Trust is hard earned for Plool nowadays, but talk is cheap, and at least this new human doesn't seem to be in the killing or capturing mood at the moment.

"Lower tunnel, eh?" Plool takes a look down into the darkness behind the young human."So, there is a way out back there?" 

Plool turns his gaze back to his teammates. "Either way, now would be a good time to tend to these wounds." He pauses to think about the grotesque display shown by dead slave reforming itself. "Though I suppose rubbing some dirt in them would be out of the question."


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 11, 2020)

Nothing disturbs your rest, but there is an occasional breeze that blows through the larger room.

The larger room is a 15’ drop from the round chamber. Part of the floor is a steep slant, allowing you to get within 7’ft of the floor.

With enough light, you see a narrow but tall passage leading deeper into the earth (map-4’A) 

This whole cave system feels slightly forced.  The walls are natural earth and rock with no sign of tool marks. There is also no sign that it has been here long, no water stains or fungi – one good quake and the whole place should collapse.

The tunnel that Kell came down is another narrow crawl tunnel that leads upward at about 30 degrees.
        *GM:*  
Athletics check DC 10 or fall and take 3 damage.  (I think Cal had your rope.)                                                         If you get the newcomer to help you down before a rest, no rolls are required.
what are you doing for light?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 11, 2020)

Kel would have gathered any clothes and combustible materials from the corpses to use as makeshift torches. He would have searched them too for anything else that could be useful.  And yes, if the climb down is precarious, he would have proposed to go down before the rest, as his power would still be active.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 11, 2020)

The kreen were used to using body-parts of various creatures to fashion tools (including their own, why waste?) so Chtckh felt nothing as he removed the arms of the slave's corpse to use the bone for the shaft of a torch, quckly carving away whatever was left of the meat. He took some of the salvaged cloth from Kel and wrapped one end of the bone, tight enough that it would not easily fall off, but loose enough to let the air get at it, and lit his torch on the smoldering remains of the burning body.









*OOC:*


Short Rest 2nd Wind & SupDice return; HD: 1D10+2 = [2]+2 = 4 Hit Dice remaining 2/3. HP 24/28


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Feb 11, 2020)

Varsk watches the hole impatiently.  No one had entered the courtyard since their arrival.  He takes sometime to check the other buildings before returning to where the others slipped under ground.  He waits unconsciously forming a green shimmering blade in his hand and then letting it disappear.  After several more minutes Varsk gets tired of waiting and drops into the hole gong to see what is taking his companions so long.


----------



## Leatherhead (Feb 11, 2020)

"Heh, that's one way to make good use of bad meat." Plool pool remarks on Chick's ingenuity.









*OOC:*


 Taking a short rest, Restoring Ki and rolling two HD:
Hit Dice: 1D8+2 = [6]+2 = 8
1D8+2 = [6]+2 = 8
24/24 Hp.
1/3 HD remaining.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 11, 2020)

Kel offers his new companions “Before we go, should I seal the passage where you came from? I can always unseal if we need to come back here”


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 13, 2020)

Kel's question is met with shrugs and head shakes,  the others aren't expecting any enemies pursuing them,
and other friends may come in time.

Varsk arrives and finds a small chamber with several dead bodies, and a larger room with his two companions and a strange human sitting around. The new human is probably from Urik as well as dialect and some of his clothes clearly state.  Varsk wears the same grey uniform as Blaze & Plool. 

After an hour, and some tasty cooked rodents your all feeling recovered.
If your going deeper underground, the passage is narrow and twisty.

        *GM:*  
I'm assuming a marching order of
Blaze, Plool, Chtckh, Kel and Varsk.

but if you want a different order or want to head for the surface instead, let me know.
did anyone take the priest's bird symbol?  it might be worth a dozen ceramic coins.


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 13, 2020)

Blaze simmers down as he realizes the human means no immediate harm. As a former gladiator, the genasi is quite used to impromptu alliances that may or may not last, and he introduces himself with a smile.

*"I'm Blaze,"* he says with a small nod. *"Sorry if I burned any of you,"* he takes in all of his companions. *"Heat of the moment."*

He grins at his own joke, and sits down to take a rest, a small flame dancing on his arms illuminating the area around him.



FitzTheRuke said:


> The kreen were used to using body-parts of various creatures to fashion tools (including their own, why waste?) so Chtckh felt nothing as he removed the arms of the slave's corpse to use the bone for the shaft of a torch, quckly carving away whatever was left of the meat.




Blaze looks at the thri kreen with a look of mild disgust. He's seen the practice before in arenas, but he'd always assumed it was a way to shock and please the crowd. Watching the efficient carving up of a dead body far removed from a crowded fighting arena is somehow abhorrant to the genasi, but he keeps his mouth shut.



Evilhalfling said:


> After an hour, and some tasty cooked rodents your all feeling recovered.
> If your going deeper underground, the passage is narrow and twisty.
> 
> *GM:*
> ...




*"Let's move on,"* Blaze says as he gets up and holds up the flame that has illuminated him for the last few hours in front of him. His other hand is on his bone club, at rest by his side but quickly up to defend himself.









*OOC:*


Marching order seems fine to me. I haven't been injured so no HD rolling for me.

Blaze is not taking any bird symbol. Maybe he's still thinking that everything will be provided to him like when he was still a slave, and maybe he's a bit superstitious about (un)holy symbols, but either way he's not taking it.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 13, 2020)

As the group rests, Kel offers to psionically clean anybody that is interested and make the food more savoury (prestigitation).

He doesn’t talk much. When prompted, he’ll admit that he’s from Urik, and that he is lost here in Raam.









*OOC:*


marching order works for me


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 13, 2020)

Chtckh'Chtckh nodded and waved his antennae, both greeting the newcomer Kel and accepting the offer of a psychic cleaning. He considered it a great honour and bowed when it was done. He was happy to have a _tekchakak_ with the group. It comforted him, in spite of he not trusting any of his _dra_ companions completely.

(Most Kreen packs (tek) had at least one psionicist (chakak). Dra are mammal-folk.)


----------



## Leatherhead (Feb 13, 2020)

"Better tasting food?" Plool's ears perk at the thought, and he offers up a rodent as an experiment. 

After stuffing his face in order to better experience the umami, he turns to follow Blaze. "So, which way is the other exit?"


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 13, 2020)

As Chtckh'Chtckh gets cleaned, Kel makes small talk in fluent, yet somewhat accented due to lacking the appropriate body parts, Kreen.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 13, 2020)

Leatherhead said:


> "Better tasting food?" Plool's ears perk at the thought, and he offers up a rodent as an experiment.



Kel flavours the rodent as a nice honey infused pastry, his favourite.


----------



## Leatherhead (Feb 14, 2020)

Steve Gorak said:


> Kel flavours the rodent as a nice honey infused pastry, his favourite.



Plool stops mid-bite with a look of stoic shock on his face. Then speaks with a calm, yet unnerving voice.

"Meat shouldn't taste like that, Kel. The best meat should taste of lifeblood; warmth, metal, fats, and salt. It should provide a bit of fight as your teeth sink into flesh." He stops eating and hands the rodent back to Kel. "That was the taste of mead, without the burn of alcohol." 

Plool then continues traveling in the tunnel, uncharacteristically silent for a bit.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 14, 2020)

Kel couldn't get the clicks quite right, and he entirely missed the subtleties of pheromone releases, but Chtckh was very pleased at his superb (for a dra) knowledge of the Kreen language. They chatted on various subjects like old clutch-mates.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 14, 2020)

The tunnel downward is no more than 5’ wide and about 70’ long.  It drops steeply from the Large chamber.    The tunnel that Kel used to enter is very close to it, leading upward.

The walls of the passage are earth and dirt, it turns to avoid boulders or solid rock. Except in the middle where one rock is carved out to a sharp corner.

Finally, it opens out into a stone chamber.  Thin stone bars stop you from entering.  The room is immaculately clean, smooth stone walls, ceiling, and floor, with no loose rocks or even dirt.

On the far side is a cage 5’ high 10’ across, with thick stone sides and top, with a shaped lattice of stone bars in front.  It has no hinges or other obvious way of opening.

Inside the cage is a large blue-white creature – it looks like a manta ray (not that your characters have ever seen one) but it floats bobbing back and forth inside the cage. 
It occasionally flaps its wings, but mostly just levitates there.  It’s wingspan is 7’ across, but the main body no larger than plool. 

The other thing that catches your eye is a large gold mask.  It is held to the wall by stone protrusions, where it cannot be seen from the cage.

Nature or insight checks may tell you more about the creature. 
Kel notices that the mask is battered and bent, and his keen eyes pick up scratches and imperfections in the otherwise clean stone chamber.  It looks like the mask was flung around the chamber, battering at the walls and bars before being securely mounted.

View attachment 118399View attachment 118400


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 14, 2020)

As they are walking, Kel promises to Plool that next time, he will make the meat taste as the best meat Plool has ever tasted. Plool can see that Kel is quite nervous about the fact his mind trick disappointed the halfling.

In the room, Kel inspects the creature. He bows to it since it is using psionics, and telepathically says, rather innocently: “_Hello, I am Kel. Why are you a prisoner here? Do you know I we can get you out? If we do so, do you promise not to hurt us?_”

He then verbally repeats anything the creature may have said, and also offers what he has noticed to his companions “The mask was bashed around the room. If you give me some time, I can determine if it has anything special to it”









*OOC:*


Insight check 24

Use the message cantrips to communicate with the creature (I am assuming that it is psionically relayed).

Note that I can’t see the attachments (error message)

Edit: I forgot to mention, if no one else goes for it, Kel took the bird symbol from the undead - could be handy to trade for some water or food.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 14, 2020)

Chick had never seen anything like the creature before, but he looked around for a way through all those stone bars.









*OOC:*


For creature: Nature: 1D20+1 = [3]+1 = 4
For ways in: Perception: 1D20+3 = [5]+3 = 8 
Great rolls!


----------



## Leatherhead (Feb 14, 2020)

Turning to Kel, Plool says "Yeah, have a look at the mask. I'm going to take a look at this cage."

Plool looks at the strange creature with a bit of apprehension. 
"If that's in a cage, someone must have put it there" He reasons. "Maybe it's a working beast?"

Plool pauses to take in the room, but can't put together what such an odd place would be used for. "Either way, it seems especially mean spirited to trap a creature of the air under the dark ground."

Plool climbs up on top of the cage to get a better look. Maybe it opens on the top?









*OOC:*


Also having troubles with the attachments

Nature check: 1D20+3 = [7]+3 = 10

Checking out the cage.
Investigation: 1D20+1 = [12]+1 = 13


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Feb 14, 2020)

Varsk follows the others.  The half elf was not sure that running was a better choice than staying as a guard but it gave them more freedom.  That was enough for him.  He still kept to the back unsure of the others.  As a smuggler and then a slave he had learned to only trust himself, and old habits die hard.   Varsk is distracted with his own thoughts as they move through the tunnels.

Varsk stops short when they enter the larger chamber with the caged creature.

*"Anyone know what that thing is?"*  He watches Plool get closer.  *"I'd be careful, whoever caged it might have done so because it is dangerous."*


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 15, 2020)

Your all still in the passage outside the room - there are stone bars across the doorway, but they don't look very thick.
Kels mental contact just resulted in a burst of static and a splitting headache.  You don't think it uses a  language but its mind has a natural psionic barrier.   From its body language, you can tell it is afraid of you and, for some reason the left wall of the large chamber.


        *GM:*   Sorry the maps got removed from the original post by my error.
Plools nature check just confirmed his second assumptions{/GM]
Its psionic barrier gives it resistance to psionic powers, but it would not effect purely physical powers like flame wave or force attacks.


----------



## Leatherhead (Feb 15, 2020)

*OOC:*


Could Plool squeeze through the bars on the door?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 15, 2020)

Leatherhead said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Could Plool squeeze through the bars on the door?



        *GM:*    yes if your not in a hurry, DC 15 acrobatics if you are


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 15, 2020)

“Wait before going in, I’ll check if it’s safe”. He then sits down in front of the door and starts concentrating.









*OOC:*


ritually cast detect magic

note that during the short rest, Kel used arcane recovery to recover a second level spell slot, forgot to mention it earlier...


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 16, 2020)

I'm going to assume the party is patient.  (more or less)

The walls, ceiling, floor, and bars were shaped by magic, by someone or something with immense power and control over stone.

Nothing in the room, including the gold mask, is magical.
Since there is no obvious way of opening the cage or bars perhaps the owner just shapes them out of the way.
Closer observation also reveals a food/water trough in the stone cage.  With a small amount of water in it.

The manta ray gradually becomes accustomed to your presence and resumes floating listlessly.

When Plool slips between the bars blocking the room, The creature startles, and with a flap of its wings brings a gust of fierce wind singing through the room. It presses Plool briefly against the wall, but when it is obvious that Plool is not charging the cage, the wind dies away again.


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 16, 2020)

Blaze looks from behind the bars into the room. What creature or person could’ve made this? Must be powerful magics, and that gives the genasi a bad feeling. 

And he’s not sure, but the former gladiator gets the feeling that he knows that strange winged creature... if only he remembered!









*OOC:*


Blaze nature check: 1D20+1 = [14]+1 = 15


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 16, 2020)

Chick began to test the "bars" for a weak point to break through, tapping and twisting at them to see if there was any give. Eventually, if it seemed appropriate and there were no objections, he made an attempt to break one of them.









*OOC:*


Strength Check: 1D20+2 = [17]+2 = 19
 (+2 if Athletics skill applies)


----------



## Leatherhead (Feb 16, 2020)

Plool takes a look around the room to see anything that isn't obvious from the door.  Taking note of what type of food the creature is being fed. 

"Well, as long as I am here, anyone want a mask?" He says as he approaches the object, keeping an eye on the creature.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 17, 2020)

Cloud Ray!
that what those things are called,  Blaze remembers.
They are supposed to be enormous beasts that live far above the earth and never land.  They are able to control the winds.  Blaze saw one once, riding the winds at sunset.  it was pretty high up, so hard to know the size.   Someone else told him the name.

When Chthck breaks the bars, the cloud ray startles again, this time not at the party but at the wall on the left side of the room.  Once the bars were broken in one place, it was easy enough to use the leverage to snap the other side completely off and leave the pieces scattered around on the floor.  You are now free to move about the chamber.

The mask is embedded in the stone at the top and the bottom.  The stone wall looks like a tree that has just started to grow around a fence post.  The mask is indeed gold, and even battered looks valuable.
        *GM:*   athletics didn't help, its just strength,


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Feb 17, 2020)

Varsk slips in through the now open prison.  He glances around the room for any dangers before moving over towards the mask.  He inspects the mask and how it's secured to the wall looking for any possible traps.  He scans it over but has no clue what is going on.  He shakes his head, he was a smuggler more used to using his charm to slip past guards.

*"That looks to be worth a few ceramic.  Not even sure how it's attached."*

He scans the room for any exits then turns to the others.

*"So what's the plan now?  Don't see any other way out of this room."*









*OOC:*


Investigation on mask: 1d20 *2*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 18, 2020)

Kel shares everything he sensed with his new companions. He also walks on the room looks at the mask closely.

“That mask is worth a fortune. It’ll be hard to sell, but if we’re successful, We’d all be rich”

he then looks at the creature “we should free it, being held in a small room in the ground is worse than slavery”


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 18, 2020)

*"It's a cloud ray!"* Blaze exclaims as the name comes back to him. *"They're usually massive, flying high in the air and controlling the weather. I wonder how this one got caught down here; must be a young one."*

The barbarian looks around and up, looking for a way to get the poor creature out.

*"Do you think it can fit in the tunnel we arrived through?"*


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 18, 2020)

Its body can, but not with wings extended.
It seems to levitate independently of its wings, but it used them to generate wind. It also seems to use them to move laterally.   If it can fly turned sideways, then it won't have any problem.

New page, new art...


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 18, 2020)

*”If we can get it out, we may have made an ally,”* Blaze says happily, avoiding the word ‘friend’. He gestures at the tunnel, hoping the ray understands his intention. If that fails, the genasi - now without apparent flames around him - will try to approach it cautiously as if trying to befriend a wild animal.


----------



## Leatherhead (Feb 18, 2020)

Plool tries to slip the bone spear under the mask.
"Right, you work on the cage, I'll work on prying this off."


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 20, 2020)

The Cloud Ray seems very wary of Blaze, but not threatened.
Plool gouges the mask with the steel spear as he attempts to pry it loose.  but some of the stone breaks as well, is looser but not free.

        *GM:*  
Plool uses Str, 1D20-1 = [10]-1 = 9 + 2 bonus for tool = 11 ;  Blaze : animal handling/CHR :  1D20 +1 = [11]+1 = 12
well neither of you failed, but modest success at best.   anyone want to help?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 20, 2020)

Kel will help with the ray.









*OOC:*


not sure what check you want me to roll


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 22, 2020)

Steve Gorak said:


> Kel will help with the ray.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



animal handling (wis) would work


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 22, 2020)

Evilhalfling said:


> animal handling (wis) would work












*OOC:*


Animal handling: 6 (sorry, i wasn’t of much help!)


----------



## Leatherhead (Feb 22, 2020)

Plool huffs and strains against the mask, then curses in his native tongue.

"Could I get a bit of help here?" he asks with winded breath. "This thing is harder to move than a Mekillot!"


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 24, 2020)

Chick clicked and purred at the creature, and let out some nice relaxing pheromones. He waved an arm absently at Plool, suggesting he should wait until the creature was free.









*OOC:*


Giving Kel advantage on the Animal Handling check with the Help action.


----------



## Leatherhead (Feb 24, 2020)

"Bah, fine."

Plool stops working on the mask to see what is up with the creature. But can't make heads or tails of the sky-beast, which seems to get upset from the halfing trying the cage.

"I'm going back to the mask." Plool quips indignantly.









*OOC:*



Animal handling : 1D20+3 = [1]+3 = 4


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 24, 2020)

Blaze sighs. He can't seem to make any progress with the ray despite the help of the others. At least, so far.

*"Freeing it from the cage seems the only option to gain its confidence,"* he says, and the genasi starts pounding on the stone bars with his club.









*OOC:*


Is that a plain Str check? If not, please add the relevant modifier.
Blaze strength check: 1D20+2 = [5]+2 = 7

Edit: We're not going anywhere with all these poor rolls...


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Feb 24, 2020)

Varsk walks over to the mask to give Plool a hand.  He lends some of his weight to the spear hoping to assist in prying the mask free.  After grunting and straining Varsk gives up.

*"I don't have the leverage to pry it free and I couldn't see any other way to free the thing."*









*OOC:*


Strength check to free the mask: 1d20-1 *2*.  

Just about what I figured when I have a 8 Strength.  Not sure if I can use my Theives' Tools proficiency to free the thing or open the stone cage.  From what you described there is no lock or mechanism holding either closed.

I already tried investigation on the mask to see anything but failed miserably.  Not sure if I could try again.  I can always try investigation on the cage but not sure it would do anything.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 24, 2020)

The cloud ray is startled by all the close attention, screeching angrily at Plool in particular. When Blaze hits the bars, it reacts aggressively stabbing at him with its tail.  But the attack is deflected by the bars, it flaps its wings and a light breeze begins to swirl around it.  It seems too mad or scared to be calmed down anytime soon.

With Varsks help, you manage to gouge a chunk out of the soft gold mask, the coin-sized piece rings loudly against the floor.

        *GM:*  
Yes, you can use thieves tools to gently pry away the mask and the stone, but  that roll doesn’t help exactly.
Not that the dice are being any kinder to me.
cloudray: 1D20+6 = [4]+6 = 10 (-2 for cover =8)

everyone has time for one round of action as the wind begins to pick up.
     
only the trikreen is untroubled by the winds


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 24, 2020)

*"Woah,"* Blaze exclaims as the cloud ray is obviously not amused by his attempt at opening the cage, and the genasi takes a few steps back with his arms raised defensively.

*"I must've made it angry; let's just leave him for now!"* 

With that, Blaze moves away from the cage as far as he can.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 24, 2020)

JustinCase said:


> With that, Blaze moves away from the cage as far as he can.




since I added the map late, I will assume the move takes you to C8, and out of the winds
but if you want to head up the tunnel with a double move, I could see that too.


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 24, 2020)

*OOC:*


C-8 is fine!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 24, 2020)

The creature was getting angry, and would probably be dangerous to free. Chtckh felt sorry for it, but not so sorry that he thought that it was worth risking injury over.

He was not terribly interested in the mask, but his greedy companions seemed determined to take it. Chtckh realised that it might be good as a bribe, or for trade, when the group made their final attempts at freedom, so he clicked his mandibles in a clear sign that the others should leave it to him, and he took the prying spear from them and shoved it deep behind the mask, working to get it out.









*OOC:*


Strength: 1D20+3 = [19]+3 = 22


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 25, 2020)

Kel shakes his head and thelepatuically says to the ray: _I am sorry that I am not powerful enough for you to understand me_. He then steps away from the wind, and tries to find a spot that is more sheltered. He then focuses on the mask, keeping an eye out for any broken fragment that may have chipped away.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Feb 26, 2020)

Varsk begins to pull out his thieves tools to try to loosen the mask when Chtckh moved over and indicated he would get the mask.  Putting away his tools Varsk steps back to find cover from the increasing wind and the possibility of the mask being trapped.  As he moves back he glances over at the clearly agitated cloudray.

*"I agree we will need to leave the creature for now.  Did anyone see any other paths or tunnels out of this cave system?"*


----------



## Leatherhead (Feb 26, 2020)

Plool gabs the mask chunk off the ground. At least he had some proof of his hard work.

"Unless you can move the wall itself, the only way out is the way we came in!" He vocalizes loud enough to be heard over the rising winds. "This might be the last time you see anything other than this room you know!" He  chides the beast, then thinks better of himself. What would his tribe back think of him for just abandoning the creature? Plool tosses a rodent into the feeding dish. "To make your cage less miserable." he explains, before cautiously moving toward the door.









*OOC:*


Moving to A7


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 27, 2020)

Chtckh’s pressure pries the mask off the wall and sends it skittering across the floor. the smaller piece is safely in plool's hand.

The wind picks up a little more, and swirls around in 15 feet of the cage.

It picks up some stone chips and gold shavings, and the gold mask skitters across the floor banging on the bars of the cage. Chtckh is buffeted by the winds, but manages to avoid the few flying objects.  If there was more particles in the air, it would be doing more damage.
But the real problem is emerging rumbling from the stone wall on the left side of the chamber.






A massive creature steps through the wall, its body made of shifting rocks and a few purple crystals.  It stops and bangs its fist on the wall that it just stepped out of, *three times*. Then spreads its arms and steps toward you.  The wall it walked through looks the same as it did before. 
 It is probably an Earth Elemental, a cousin of the large Air elemental that most of you saw summoned to hide the Caravan.   Kel knows Elementals can slip through rock and earth, but they don’t have enough control over it to build this chamber.  They are also not known for planning or cruelty.

You all notice that the wind is ripping a fine layer of dust off the elemental, it looks like cracks are created in the creatures form and more dirt is exposed between the rocks.

        *GM:*  
Initiative.  and announce actions,
The Blue Area is difficult terrain due to the rising winds.
Thri-Kreen : reflex vs winds: 1D20+3 = [20]+3 = 23 , no damage.
     




this last view shows the battlefield the best.  elemental is still standing in the grey circle.


----------



## Leatherhead (Feb 27, 2020)

Plool's eyes go wide as he sees the Stone Creature. "DARKEST EARTH!" He shouts, before immediately springing in to attack.









*OOC:*


Initiative check: 1D20+3 = [12]+3 = 15

Moving to A6.
Spending one KI: 
Attacks: 
Spear, Versatile attacking. Followed up by Flurry of Blows with two kicks.: 1D20+5 = [10]+5 = 15
1D20+5 = [16]+5 = 21
1D20+5 = [16]+5 = 21

Damage:
Spear, Versatile attacking. Two Kicks.: 1D8+3 = [8]+3 = 11
1D4+2 = [1]+2 = 3
1D4+2 = [4]+2 = 6

Ugh, I keep messing up the damage numbers, they should be 1d8+4, and 1d4+3.


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 27, 2020)

Blaze is startled by the earth elemental; somewhere inside he feels some sort of connection to another creature of the elements, but the former gladiator ignores that feeling to focus on the danger it poses.

Taking a few steps sideways to avoid hitting his allies in his attack, the genasi makes a fist that immediately erupts into flame, and then throws that magical fire at the elemental. 

*"Why are we fighting it?"* Blaze whispers harshly, realizing the answer doesn't matter now that combat has already started.









*OOC:*


Blaze initiative: 1D20+2 = [6]+2 = 8
 

Move to D-6, cast innate Produce Flame and attack with that: Blaze produce flame attack: 
1D20+5 = [10]+5 = 15
1D8 = [6] = 6


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 27, 2020)

“We need to find a way for the creature to fight the elemental!” Kel says to his companions, without an actual plan, before he concentrates.









*OOC:*


Cast vicious mockery, wisdom save DC 13 or 1 damage, and elemental has disadvantage on the next attack roll it makes before the end of its next turn.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Feb 27, 2020)

Varsk turns towards the new threat.  The green shimmering blades appear in his hand and he watches confused as the thing bangs on the wall then turns towards his companions.  Worried that this was some form of signal to companions Varsk throws one of the shimmering blades towards the creature.  The blade streaks towards the elemental.  

Varsk stands his ground waiting to see how the creature plans to act.









*OOC:*


Initiative: 1d20+3 *11*

Bonus action: Summoning Psychic Blades
Action: Thrown psychic blade attack w/damage: 1d20+5 *22* 1d6+3 *8*

I think I go after Plool who moved within 5 ft of the elemental so here is my Sneak Attack Damage: 2d6 *7*.  I rolled it separately because I was not sure it would apply.
Movement: None


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 27, 2020)

To Chtckh, this all seemed like a good way to break weapons and to get thumped. Firing arrows would be tricky with all this wind, as well. Perhaps the sky-ray would help them against the elemental. He supposed that the worst case scenario would be that things would get worse, naturally. Chtckh threw his shoulder down and charged into the stone bars that held the creature imprisoned, but they held fast.









*OOC:*


Darn. Strength Check: 1D20+3 = [2]+3 = 5


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 27, 2020)

Plool’s precisely aimed kicks find a weak spot on its leg, but it barely notices the impacts.
Varsk’s blade penetrates the stone creature, aimed at an especially large crack between the stones.
It shrugs off the effects of the mockery, you need to use a simpler insult.
The axe and the ball of flame both strike against its stone hide, deflecting off.

Without bothering to move the elemental just pounds on the closest person.
The elemental swings both fists at Plool, connecting with one. The massive blow nearly brings the halfling to his knees.

The broken pieces of stone bars from the entrance are dragged into the whirlwind, first bouncing off the stone bars of the cage directly, then joining the golden mask and the small pieces knocked off the elemental as the whirlwind , but none seem to hit the elemental, or the Thrikreen.  The bars seem weaker, just not enough to break. The Cloud Ray also drifts against the back of the cage,  moving the whirlwind slightly. (row 5 is now clear)




        *GM:*  
The spear was last used by the thri-kreen, so Plool has the axe in hand.
Round 2:
Plool 15
Chtckh 14
Varsk 11
Kel 10
Blaze 8
Elemental 7
Cloud Ray 18

Ele wis save : 1D20 = [16] = 16
Elemental reflex vs flying objects : 1D20 = [16] = 16
thrikreen reflex save, start of turn : 1D20+3 = [20]+3 = 23
initiative Chtckh and Kel: 1D20+3 = [11]+3 = 14 ; 11 (kel)
Ele attack : 1D20+8 = [13]+8 = 21 ; 1D20+5 = [3]+5+3 = 11
Ray's TK: 1D20+5 = [18]+5 = 23 vs bars.  (5 damage to cage), break DC drops.
Earth Elemental  @-26 hp
Plool @ 10/23 hp


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 27, 2020)

Kel focuses his mind, and tries to disrupt the elemental’s psyche again.









*OOC:*


Cast vicious mockery, wisdom save DC 13 or  1 damage (different rolls, same result) and elemental has disadvantage on the next attack roll it makes before the end of its next turn.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Feb 27, 2020)

Chtckh noticed that he still held the metal-tipped spear in his lower hands, so he thrust the point at one of the bars holding the ray prisoner. It scraped off the rounded stone to his frustration, so Chtckh threw the spear along the ground to Plool, hoping it would prove more useful to the monk.









*OOC:*


Attack the bars: Spear: 1D20+4 = [2]+4 = 6 for  1D8+2 = [7]+2 = 9 Yuck. What terrible rolls...


----------



## Leatherhead (Feb 28, 2020)

Plool gets the wind knocked out of him by the blow. "OK... try not to get hit... this thing hurts..." He wheezes as he pulls out his cleaver.


Plool then assumes a defensive stance, using the cleaver as a shield, while probing the enemy with another kick.









*OOC:*


 Plool would take the spear back, but right now he has to fight defensively. If someone needs a weapon that might work better than stone or bone, go for it
Using One Ki to dodge with Patient Defense. 1 Ki left.
Attacking with an unarmed strike while holding the Battleaxe to trigger Agile Parry for +2 ac. 18 AC currently.
Unarmed Strike, to activate Agile Parry: 1D20+5 = [12]+5 = 17
1D4+3 = [2]+3 = 5


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 28, 2020)

*"Incoming!"* yells Blaze, hopefully warning his allies enough before a ferocious wordless cry erupts from his mouth. At the same time, a bright fire washes out from the genasi in all directions as he reaches within his elemental nature to find the battle focus he needs.

Stepping forward, the warrior now appearing larger than before, he attacks the stone creature with a ferocious attack that leaves his defences wide open...









*OOC:*


Bonus Action: Entering Rage, which means all within 10 feet take 2 fire damage, no save.I think that's just the elemental and Varsk (sorry!).

Move: To C-5.

Action: Reckless Attack (advantage on attacks, but attacks on me have advantage too): Blaze reckless attack in rage: 
2D20.HIGH(1)+4 = [20, 4]+4 = 24
1D6+4 = [6]+4 = 10 

Critical! Extra damage: Blaze crit damage: 1D6 = [2] = 2


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Mar 2, 2020)

Varsk barely has time to move at Blazes warning before he is bathed in flames.  He recoils at the heat that singes his hair.  As the fire subsides Varsk pats out a small fire from his cloak.  He shoots a furious glance at the genasi but turns back to the more immediate threat.  He throws his remaining energy blade at the elemental.  Varsk then move back away from the creature to avoid being hit by Blaze again.  As he moves the green blades reappear in his hands.









*OOC:*


Action: Thrown psychic blade attack w/damage and sneak attack: 1d20+5 *21* 1d6+3 *6* 2d6 *3*  So a total of 9 psychic damage with sneak attack.

Move: Move to D8.

Bonus: Resummon blades.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 2, 2020)

The elemental again ignores mockery. The axe and club find vulnerable spots in the elementals skin.
The psionic knife slips into the elementals body as well.
The elemental smashes the wall and the ground, not getting anywhere near the well-prepared halfling.

The spear is picked up and driven more purposefully at the elemental but slides off.   The bars, gold mask and now the spear are flung by the random winds at the elemental, leading to more chips and dust being torn off. In passing the items also whirl by Chtckh, who is ready for them and dodges again. Instead, they crash against the bars breaking off pieces, but not yet creating a useful opening. The stone pieces join the whirlwind.  There is now a serious amount of stuff in the air.

        *GM:*  
will save : 1D20 = [18] = 18
attack with disad v plool: 2D20+8 = [5, 9]+8 = 13
attack with disad v plool: 2D20+8 = [3, 18]+8 = 11
cloudray throwing stuff: 1D20+5 = [6]+5 = 11
dex saves vs wind : 1D20+3 = [20]+3 = 23
1D20 = [3] = 3
Earth Elemental  @-57 hp
Plool 10/23 hp
Vasrk 22/24 hp
Round 3


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 2, 2020)

Chtckh grew frustrated by the constant wind and the enormous elemental. He drew as many swords as he had, and he lunged at the creature with a barrage of attacks.









*OOC:*


Action Surge and 2 Weapon Fighting. Plus, I'll use a Precision Attack with the 12...
Sword: 1D20+5 = [15]+5 = 20 for 1D6+3 = [4]+3 = 7
Sword: 1D20+5 = [12]+5 = 17 for 1D6+3 = [2]+3 = 5
Sword: 1D20+5 = [7]+5 = 12 (19) for 1D6+3 = [4]+3 = 7
Sword: 1D20+5 = [16]+5 = 21 for 1D6+3 = [1]+3 = 4
Superiority Die: 1D8 = [7] = 7
HP 24/28; SD 3/4; ASurge 0/1


----------



## Leatherhead (Mar 3, 2020)

"I suppose that's what they mean by 'Dumb as a rock?'" Plool mocks the creature as he dances off it's fists of the stone,  using the extra height to spring up and kick it in what Plool assumes to be it's head before returning to the ground.

When his feet return to the floor, Plool resumes his defensive positioning. 









*OOC:*


This round is much the same as the last one. Plool is going heavy defensive while he can still buy time, it seems to be working for now.

AC=18, the creature has disadvantage.
Ki = 0

Unarmed Strike, to activate Agile Parry: 1D20+5 = [13]+5 = 18
1D4+3 = [3]+3 = 6


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 3, 2020)

Now fully into his battle rage, Blaze once more lets the fire within emanate outwards, burning everyone within ten feet, before once again attacking with the bone club. 

*"Stop it!"* he screams in Primordial as the creature once more tries to pound his ally.









*OOC:*


Bonus action: Storm Aura; everyone within 10 feet takes 2 fire damage, no save.

Action: Reckless Attack (adv): 
2D20.HIGH(1)+4 = [3, 17]+4 = 21
1D6+4 = [6]+4 = 10 

Move: none


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 3, 2020)

Kel is disappointed at his inability to affect the elemental. He switches toa different mental approach, and focuses his mind again.









*OOC:*


cast Dissonant whispers, wis save dc 13 or 7 psychic damage and elemental mus immediately use its reaction , if available, to move as far as its speed allows away from you. The creature doesn’t move into obviously dangerous ground, such as a fire or a pit. On a successful save, the target takes half as much damage and doesn’t have to move away. A deafened creature automatically succeeds on the save.
Note aoo woulD be triggered due to this movement


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Mar 3, 2020)

Flames lick in front of Varsk's face and he can feel the heat from the fire that emanate from Blaze.  The heat is almost to much but then dies down, Varsk just ouside the radius of the flames.  Varsk throws one of the blades rigght as the orange curtain subsides.  He follows up the first blade with the second.  The first blade strikes true but the second flies wide.  Varsk stands his ground preparing to reform his psychic blades.









*OOC:*


Action:Thrown psychic blade attack w/damage and sneak attack: 1d20+5 *20* 1d6+3 *5* 2d6 *6*.  Total of 11 psychic damage.

Bonus: TWF Thrown psychic blade attack w/damage: 1d20+5 *8* 1d6 *3*

Movement: Standing my ground.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 3, 2020)

JustinCase said:


> Now fully into his battle rage, Blaze once more lets the fire within emanate outwards, burning everyone within ten feet, before once again attacking with the bone club.
> 
> *"Stop it!"* he screams in Primordial as the creature once more tries to pound his ally.




Just before your turn, the elemental disappears into the floor.
you still have your actions.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 3, 2020)

Chtckh, having pulled out his swords, spun around and hacked away at the stone cage that held the wind-ray.









*OOC:*


Can use the same turn...


----------



## Leatherhead (Mar 3, 2020)

*OOC:*


 I am a bit confused, it retreated before anyone's turn?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 4, 2020)

*GM:*  
initiative list : 
Plool 15
Chtckh 14
Varsk 11
Kel 10 
 - elemental is forced to use its reaction to retreat ... 
Blaze 8
Elemental 7
Cloud Ray 18

so only Blaze has his turn nullified.  His attack roll & damage is now an aoo.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 4, 2020)

Evilhalfling said:


> *GM:*
> initiative list :
> Plool 15
> Chtckh 14
> ...












*OOC:*


note that if I am not mistaken, his retreat would have triggered attacks of opportunities from those that were next to him. That’s the whole point of the spell...


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 4, 2020)

Steve Gorak said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> note that if I am not mistaken, his retreat would have triggered attacks of opportunities from those that were next to him. That’s the whole point of the spell...




by the time he disengages from Chkth he has full cover from the floor,  I rolled one for Plool.
I dont want to post results of the whole round, because only blaze has full freedom to act before the critters act again.


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 5, 2020)

*OOC:*


Yeah, I figured such may be the case due to my low init...







Blaze is about to attack the elemental when it just disappears.

*"Yeah, flee!"* he yells in Primordial, instinctively rushing after the creature and slamming his fist into the wall, once, twice, thrice... Then, panting, the rage leaves his body and the genasi cools down - literally.









*OOC:*


Dropping out of Rage.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 5, 2020)

“It’s coming back, we have a few seconds to get out of here”. He looks for any remaining scraps of gold and heads for the exit.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 5, 2020)

Chtckh tried one last time to free the sky-ray before heading for the exit.









*OOC:*


Strength Check: 1D20+2 = [10]+2 = 12


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 5, 2020)

The elemental is pounded again and again.  Chtckh’s first strikes serve to bring the creature to half its former health, and this time Kel’s psionic suggestion is met with approval the creature moves away from him and sinks into the floor at the same time, Plool’s axe bounces off its legs, Blazed club lands solidly on its head as it sinks away, breaking off another large piece. The now ragged-looking elemental vanishes into the floor at row 3

Before Chtckh moves or tries the bars again, he is buffed by flying debris, there are too many small pieces to dodge, the elemental is buffed more heavily and the bars are shattered as well by the force of the objects driven against it.   The cloud ray tries to push through the shattered bars and the Thri-kreen, but fails to make any progress

The cloud ray moves forward and the storm around it rolls over Blaze, who is struck by chips and debris.

The mask and metal spear are still flying around and can be grabbed as standard actions, automatically if inside the winds, with an unarmed attack roll if outside.
The crumbling elemental does not return.

Instead,  a passage appears in the left wall right beside Blaze.   It is 7’ wide, 12’ tall. It extends 30’ straight through rock and earth, beyond which Blaze can see the entrance to a chamber in the shades of red provided by his Darkvision.  A carpeted room with square stone table tall enough for him to rest his chin on, set with some kind of game board.

A booming but obviously female voice calls up it.  “* Welcome visitors, it has been a while*.” – and then she mutters something that sounds like rumbling rocks and grinding earth.  Returning to Common she adds: “*Don’t be in a hurry to leave, I just need to finish picking out my earrings, then I will be right with you."*

The muttering was in Terran, a dialect of Primordial, and was hard to hear over the winds.  Blaze manages to catch something about Go, {something] walls [something something] the exit.

        *GM:*  
wis sv: 1D20 = [11] = 11
Plool Aoo with axe : 1D20+5 = [2]+5 = 7
thrikreen reflex save, start of turn ; 1D20+5 = [17]+5 = 22 
cloud ray tries to shove thrikreen: 1D20 = [13] = 13 ;  1D20+3 = [10]+3 = 13
Blaze ref save for winds : 1D20+2 = [6]+2 = 8 

Elemental @-115 hp
Plool 10/23 hp
Vasrk 22/24 hp
Chtckh 23/28 hp
Blaze 24/35 hp


----------



## Leatherhead (Mar 6, 2020)

Plool stays tense for some time after the stone creature leaves, any creature that can move through the earth could retaliate at them from any angle.

After a bit of time, he relaxes, convinced the creature has gone to lick it's wounds (or whatever a rock would do for self-care)."At least the big one was more reasonable than the dead ones."  He remarks, while grabbing at the spear from the air as it flies past.

The moving wall startles Plool more than a bit. At first convinced he had been duped by the stone creature, he sets up his guard again. The unexpected voice from beyond does little to convince the halfling that he should drop it. Such a big voice would imply a big person, and big people have big appetites.

"I wouldn't be surprised if that was the one who put this ray in the cage." Plool says as quietly as he can while the winds whip around. "Maybe she intends to do the same, or worse, to us?"









*OOC:*


Martial Arts Unarmed Strike, to grab the spear.: 1D20+5 = [9]+5 = 14


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 6, 2020)

Blaze recognizes the peculiar dialect of Primordial, and unable to contain his curiosity moves further into the passage. He holds his club up cautiously as in his other hand he conjures up a flame to see more.

*"Who are you, mysterious one?"* the genasi calls out in a loud flair which would fit nicely in a theatre or arena.









*OOC:*


Ouch, that flying debris hit me for 11 points of damage? Darn, I need to get out of that room...

Action: Produce Flame


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 6, 2020)

Kel attempts to grab the gold mask.

His heart sinks after hearing the voice. He was hoping to get out to safer grounds, but stays near his newly found allies.









*OOC:*


attack roll to catch mask: 12 with dex, 8 with str


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Mar 6, 2020)

Chtckh followed everyone though the door, still holding his three swords. When he saw the woman, he clicked and gestured toward the ray with his one free hand, asking her if she was holding the creature prisoner, and why. He finished with a gesture that indicated that he wanted her to release it, if her reasons were not a matter of safety.


----------



## VLAD the Destroyer (Mar 9, 2020)

Varsk turns to stare at the sudden appearance of a passage.  Wary of the sudden appearance of a passage Varsk slips into the shadows.  When the female voice welcomes the group Varsk summons his blades fearing a new threat.  He curses under his breath as he watches the others walk into the passage towards a possible threat.

Varsk moves up carefully towards the passage and reaches out to Blaze with his mind.

*Do you think following a strange voice is a good idea?  This could be a trap.*









*OOC:*


Stealth check to hide: 1d20+7 *8*
Now that was some crap luck.

I will also summon my blades.

I am also moving up so I am within 30 ft of Blaze and can see him so I can use my psionic enhancement feature to speak telepathically with him.  Blaze can reply telepathically if he so wishes.


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 9, 2020)

Blaze abruptly stands still as a voice sounds in his head, and somehow he _knows _that it is Varsk. 

Not daring to look behind him, the genasi tries to make a response by thinking very hard, "OF COURSE IT'S A TRAP, I'M SPRINGING THE TRAP!"

Then he moves on, unsure whether Varsk could hear his reply.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 9, 2020)

*OOC:*


If Kel has time, he’ll attempt diplomacy







lacking confidence, Kel says: “sorry mistress, we were exploring this cave and meant no harm”









*OOC:*


cast friends (note target does not become hostile due to psion devotion):Persuasion 7
Boy, this is the worst roll with advantage I’ve ever gotten!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 9, 2020)

*Yedra, Lady of the Deeping Vault, Mistress of the Malachite Halls, Pontiff of the Diamond Falls, Dao of the Shuddering Depths and Protector of Under Raam. *

The 8 foot tall ebony-skinned woman, wears steel amour, washed with gold.  Her earrings and waist are set with massive gems, and her cloak appears to be made from the hide of some huge scaled beast.  At her hip, an enormous sword made of bone seems almost to vibrate hungrily.

She advances until she can peers into the room around Blaze,  nodding she gestures and a 3" thick wall of stone rises around the edges of the room, sealing the cloud rays cage, cutting off the storm and closing the passage you used to enter.

"*I needed some new slaves, and y'all are just perfect!   Now, sweeties, I can tell you may be thinking about a ruckus, but if y'all are too tiresome, remember that your in my home, and that when I redecorate,I just collapse the rooms I don't need. *

        *GM:*  
Kel, Blaze - identification rolls : 1D20+3 = [16]+3 = 19  1D20+3 = [16]+3 = 19
both Blaze and Kel have heard of the Earth Djnn known as Dao. Greedy, cruel and proud they like slaves.
Blaze - Wall of Stone, Stone shape, Move Earth,_ Transmute Rock to Mud_... all abilities rumored to belong to the powers underearth.
Kels finely honed political instincts catch a second title "Protector of Under Raam"  Earth Lords wouldn't care about a surface city, but they can be bought or forced into servitude.  The Sorceror-Queen of Raam herself would easily have the power and motivation to do so.
     

[pictures] may not be exactly to scale


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 10, 2020)

Blaze inhales sharply as the massive woman steps into view, and it is not just her massive size and obvious power that catches his attention...

*"M'lady Yedra, the pleasure's mine,"* the fire genasi says with an unexpectedly warm and soft voice. *"My name is Blaze, elemental descendant and former gladiator. I had heard of the Dao and their absolute mastery over the earth and rock, but the stories never mentioned your.. magnetism!"*

He looks the massive woman over with an approving look, and the flames in his hand ignite larger ones on his bald head, giving the impression of a stylish hairdo that he nonchalantly tosses back.









*OOC:*


'May not be exactly to scale' - does that mean she is larger and is really Huge (the white base) or that she is of a reasonably smaller size? * _hopes for the latter_ *


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 10, 2020)

Kel’s anxiety spikes as he sees Blase’a hubris towards the powerful Dao. Remembering his training in the way, he forces his heart rate down and kneels with deference.

“Mistress Yedra, we apologize for trespassing in your home. Would you allow us humble slaves to leave and disturb you no more?”

Kel’s manners are polished, and the others, including Yedra, can see he likely was not born to a life of slavery.









*OOC:*


concentrating on friends, round 2.
Persuasion 17
Please recall that because of Kel’s psionic devotion (class benefit), target of friends does not become hostile when spell/power ends


----------



## Leatherhead (Mar 10, 2020)

Plool takes Chtckh to the side and starts whispering "I don't think we can pick a fight with her and win, at least not right now" He looks at his bruises accumulated through this day. "Should we play along? I don't see any exit that isn't behind her."


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Apr 1, 2020)

Chtckh nodded to Plool. It wasn't a 'Kreen gesture, but he'd picked it up. He waited to see how she reacted to Blaze and Kel.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 5, 2020)

*Yedra, Lady of the Deeping Vault, Mistress of the Malachite Halls, Pontiff of the Diamond Falls, Dao of the Shuddering Depths and Protector of Under Raam.* 

does not listen to any entreaties.  In playing along, you find yourselves confined in a small, if comfortable home.  She has ample bedding and decoration and can fill a table with fine food and drink with a wave.  She seals away your weapons and equipment, somewhere nearby, but there could be 30' of solid rock in the way.  She demands you wait on her every whim, but it becomes obvious that she cannot leave either. 

_Days and possibly weeks pass and it seems like time has little meaning.
you long for the ability to go outside and resume the lives you were leading before. _

*End of Chapter 2. *

Until the day the outside world intrudes again and she sends you on a dangerous mission.  
from which she likely does not expect you to return.


----------

